# Random-Gruppen



## Gonzo73 (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo Freunde des Zockens,

Es gibt ja die schöne Möglichkeit das sich Random-Grp in einer INI zusammenzufinden. Aus verschienen Servern. 

Mit meine 3 80ern(TANK-HEAL-DD alle auf dem Niveau PDK 25 oder höher) versuche ich jeden Tag min. 1 Rnd INI zu machen. Also Frostmarken abzugreifen. 

Seit einiger Zeit gibt es ja auch eine "neue" Messeinheit Namens GEARSCORE! (Ich weiss es ist das Unwort des Jahres in WOW ;-))

Aber doch gibt es dir schnell einen Überblick was da in deiner Grp so rumrennt. 

Leider ist es oft der Fall das man in einer Grp ist wo der Tank für ne HERO gerade mal 22K Live hat, und was auch schon vorgekommen ist nicht mal CRIT-immun. Von den DD mal abgesehn...sollte doch min. 1 dabei sein der min. 3k Dps fährt. Oft auch nicht der Fall. Des öftern habe ich mich auch mit weniger durch die INI gequält...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich hab mich auch schon mal "Verpisst" nachdem ich bemerkt habe was da in meiner Grp ist.

Nun meine Frage...

Soll man da einfach abhauen und sich nach 15 Strafminunten wieder ne Neue suchen? Oder wie Handhabt ihr das?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Gruss

Gonzo


----------



## Shîlunâ (1. Februar 2010)

So einen Thread gab es schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier : *http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/140405-guppensuche-hass-inis/*


----------



## Gonzo73 (1. Februar 2010)

UPS, ok...bin einfach zu selten hier drin um alles mitzubekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr den Therad auch kicken...^^


----------



## 13101987 (1. Februar 2010)

Mit was für einem Equip bist du damals in die Hero Inis gerannt?Warst du schon direkt T7 Equipt? Hatte dein Tank schon direkt 30k Leben und 50% Ausweichen + Parieren? Hat dein DD da schon direkt 5k DPS gemacht?
Leute wie du vergessen, dass jeder mal klein angefangen hat. Sie rennen lieber egoistisch wie sie sind in 7 Minuten durch Burg Utgarde und haben vorher 15 Minuten gewartet bis der Debuff der Suche abgehauen ist als einem frischen 80er zu helfen und für die Ini 20 Minuten zu brauchen.
Woher soll der liebe 22k Leben Tank oder der liebe 2k DPS DD denn sein Equip bekommen?
Und ist es wirklich so schlimm in einer Instanz mal länger als 7 - 12 Minuten zu brauchen?
Wir hatten einen wie dich mal im Raid bei Fauldarm im 25er dabei....Alles lag im First Try, beim Fauldarm mussten wir aber erst ein wenig schauen was Sache ist....Naja, nach einem Whipe war er weg, meckerte weil wir nur einen DD hatten der über 9k DPS fuhr und so weiter....Halt ein richtiger Depp um es mal so zu sagen.

Ich spiele selbst zwei Tanks, einen Heiler und zwei DDs und kenne solche Situationen. Komme ich z.b. in die HDR Hero als Heiler und habe so einen 22k Leben Tank verlässt er meistens freiwillig die Gruppe.
Treffe ich sonst auf solche Spieler ist es für mich kein Problem, treffe ich hingegen auf Spieler wie dich kommst du a. direkt auf die Igno und b. versuche ich dich aus der Gruppe zu bekommen.
Leute wie du zerstören anderen den Spaß am Spiel, da alles schnell gehen muss. Man schafft auch mit Gruppen die für eine Hero Instanz gerade eben Equipt sind in 2 Stunden mit 5 Chars seine Random Daily.


----------



## MadMarlboro (1. Februar 2010)

13101987 schrieb:


> Mit was für einem Equip bist du damals in die Hero Inis gerannt?Warst du schon direkt T7 Equipt? Hatte dein Tank schon direkt 30k Leben und 50% Ausweichen + Parieren? Hat dein DD da schon direkt 5k DPS gemacht?
> ...
> ...



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gonzo73 (1. Februar 2010)

Damals...als ich 80 wurde hat mich meine Gilde bzw. Freunde mitgenommen und dann hatten wir höchtens 2 frische 80er dabei! 


Leider sind aber in den Randoms hin und wieder 4 frische 80er mit ner GS von 2800 und einer  mit 5000 und das sollte dann entweder ein DD oder der TANK sein. 

Als Heiler haste da keine Chance wenn ein DK mit 22K Live in Burg Hero die erste Grp komplett Pullt, und du nur noch siehst wie sein leben innerhalb von einer Sekunde auf NULL sinkt. Sein Kommentar war dann nur "UPS SRY" !

Da dachte ich mir nur ne...das muss ich mir nicht antun...


----------



## Swold (1. Februar 2010)

Zu deinem Beispiel mit dem Tank: 
22k sind für einen Tank definitiv zu wenig, weil das ein Wert ist, auf den selbst DD heute kommen.
Für Icc macht es wieder Sinn, auf Ausdauer zu gehen, aber zuvor war es nicht ungeschickt, Ausweichen, Blocken und Parrieren in gewissen Bereichen zu bevorzugen. Ich will damit sagen, dass nur weil ein Tank "wenig" Hp hat, ist er nicht automatisch schlecht.


----------



## Angita (1. Februar 2010)

Hi,

ich war gestern in einer RnD Grp zum Frostis sammeln.
Unser Tank (der seinen Job echt gut gemacht hat) hatte gerade mal einen Item Level von 178 - also ein Frischling!!
Er war Crit Immun und wusste sich zu bewegen, mit dem Aggro-Aufbau war er nicht so fix, was aber nicht weiter störte.

Mal ein paar Fragen so an Rande:
Habt ihr echt schon vergessen mit welchem Equip man damals in die erste Hero gestartet ist?
Habt ihr echt schon vergessen, dass der Tank gerade mal so Crit Immun war (535)?
Habt ihr echt schon vergessen, dass der Tank ca. 23k Life buffed hatte?
Habt ihr echt schon vergessen, dass die DDler ca. 2k raus geblubbert haben?
Habt ihr echt schon vergessen, dass der Heiler nach max. 2 Trash Gruppen oom war?


Sry, aber wer eine RnD Grp für eine Hero Instanz leavt, nur weil die Member nicht den Anforderungen für PDoK25 entsprechen, ist für mich ein egoistischer Noob - solche Leute sind echt Banane.



Thats it
Angita


----------



## TheDoggy (1. Februar 2010)

13101987 schrieb:


> Mit was für einem Equip bist du damals in die Hero Inis gerannt?Warst du schon direkt T7 Equipt? Hatte dein Tank schon direkt 30k Leben und 50% Ausweichen + Parieren? Hat dein DD da schon direkt 5k DPS gemacht?
> Leute wie du vergessen, dass jeder mal klein angefangen hat. Sie rennen lieber egoistisch wie sie sind in 7 Minuten durch Burg Utgarde und haben vorher 15 Minuten gewartet bis der Debuff der Suche abgehauen ist als einem frischen 80er zu helfen und für die Ini 20 Minuten zu brauchen.
> Woher soll der liebe 22k Leben Tank oder der liebe 2k DPS DD denn sein Equip bekommen?
> Und ist es wirklich so schlimm in einer Instanz mal länger als 7 - 12 Minuten zu brauchen?
> ...



Absolutes /Sign, wohl gesprochen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und an Angita auch noch ein /sign.
Ich liebe euch, ihr erspart mir tipparbeit!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, als man frisch 80 war damals, war 2k DPS ein utopisches unerreichbares Ziel was nur die imbarsten aus den großen Raidgilden geschafft haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gonzo73 (1. Februar 2010)

ich habe selber einen TANK und weiss das LIVE nicht alles ist...Ich habe schon DK oder DUDU´s mir 50K Live gesehn und die haben Schaden gefressen das war wirklich nicht lustig...


----------



## Madhoschi (1. Februar 2010)

/und nochmal sign

Ich war auch schonmal random Nexus hero als Heiler, keiner der DDs hat mehr als 1200dps gefahren. Na und? Jeder konnte seinen Char spielen - null Wipes - Wir brauchten halt für jede Trash-Gruppe 10 sek länger. So hat hats halt auch nur 10 min länger gedauert als mit nen imba PdoK Gruppe.

Gruß Madhoschi


----------



## Super PePe (1. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des Zockens,
> 
> Es gibt ja die schöne Möglichkeit das sich Random-Grp in einer INI zusammenzufinden. Aus verschienen Servern.
> 
> ...



wie bist du überhaupt 80 geworden? okay lassen wir das da du dir sicherlich denken kannst das ein dd mit 1 k dps und ein tank mit 20k hp und 535 def mit einem heiler der 1k hps hat ausreicht um heros zu gehen. In so einer Gruppe ein Meister wie dich zu haben, beschleunigt das ganze Vorhaben. Aber nein das eigene Ego und die Liebe zu seiner eigenen Arroganz zwingen einen mal nachzufragen wie das andere handhaben ... was denn nun? Gewissensbisse? Oder nur die Absicherung das andere genau so denken und man das den kleine Stich im Hinterkopf ruhig ignorieren kann, denn wenn es die anderen ja genau so sind dann ist ja alles okay?! .


----------



## BasiGorgo (1. Februar 2010)

ich habe nur einmal eine hero gruppe verlassen und das war gestern
ich und n kollege also tank und heal in den nexus hero
mein freund hatte als tankpaladin bis zum 2. boss 64% des gesamtschadens....
es war ja nicht so dass sie vom gear oder so nicht gekonnt hätten
aber wenn ein hexer mit gearscore 4,5k(ja ich ntuze diese addon für kurzen gruppenüberblick/etc) nur sticky am heiler und afk am leechen is dann hab ich keinen bock mehr
der dk und die eule waren ähnlich autohit afk oder haben alle 8 sekunden nen global cd genutzt
als dann die magetuse die sich aufteilt doch nach knappen 4 minuten(kein witz) mal umfiel 
war ich so entnervt dass ich gesagt habe dass ich da keine lust drauf habe und gegangen bin
nichts gegen schlechte dds aber man sollte zumindest körperlich irgendwie anwesend sein
aber marken leechen is echt ne asoziale sache ...
der hexer is auch seitdem auf ignore


----------



## jkalius (1. Februar 2010)

gestern erst war ich in ner ini wos nunja ich als arkan mage dacht mir mmh noch nwnmage lass mal  schauen wie der equipt is that ja viel weniger hp und mana naja lass ic hmic hüberraschen... es war grausam: Ok is ja net so schlimm die skillung und da er wa rzwar auch arkan aber keien geschosslave drin kunterbunt geskillt: Auch davon war ich jetzt net so angetan aber gut einen versuch recount an und los beim 2. boss poste ich mal den insgesammt schade ner machte die hälfte von mir, der lag hinterm tank und knapp übernhealer ntrotzdem net gelavt und haben es mit hängen und  würgen gepackt der tank hatte zwar aggro probleme aber alles in alle nein netter witziger run. und die 2std die wir für die 5mann brachte nsind mir fast gar net aufgefallen.


----------



## Kamikiri (1. Februar 2010)

So nun sag ich mal was dazu. Bin gestern in eine grp gekommen in SS HC als PalaHeal PDOK 25 ICC 10er EQ es stand da eine grp denen 3 Heiler vorher abgehauen sind weil sie den Tank net oben gehalten haben. Zu deiner GS er hatte nen GS von 3268 DK tank nach meiner frage warum die heals abgehauen sind KA denen bin ich zu low oder sie können net healen oder so. Ich fragte crittimmun? Tank antwortete ja bin ich. Na dann mal GO! 

So wir haben die inni gecleart es gab niocht einen wipe. Vielleicht sind viele Heals einfach nur verwöhnt und meinen sie können heros nur mit ihren kleinen heals machen. Aber genau in solchen sachen merkt man ob man seinen char spielen kann oder net. Ale Heals die sowas nicht healen können waren damals wohl nicht in einer hero mit blaugruenen EQ geschweige den naxx. Und zu den leuten muss ich eins sagen wenn ihr jemand nicht healen könnt dann liegt das nicht nur am Tank sondern einfach nur daran weil ihr verwöhnt seit.


MFG Kamikiri


----------



## Durag Silberbart (1. Februar 2010)

Aus Prinzip Scheiße ich auf dieses Drecks Games Score. Gestern war ich mit Leuten in einer Ini die teils noch 200er Sachen hatten und was soll ich sagen? Wir hatten 1. Viel Spaß 2. Sind durch gekommen ohne Wipe es ist nur einmal ein DD weg geklappt 3. Angemessene Zeit etwas mehr als 30 Minuten.

Ich HASSE Tanks die einfach rein rennen Antanken und dann weiter rennen noch bevor alles tot ist oder Gelootet wurde vom Reggen ganz zu schweigen. 

Das ist die Falsche Organisation. Wer keine Zeit hat für eine Instanz der soll doch auch keine machen. 

Neulich war ich als Heiler unterwegs und der Tank rannte los ohne das man alles Buffe konnte. Reslutat ein Toter. Ich Rezze und Heile ihn hoch. Tank rennt aber schon weiter kurz vor Tot komme ich an und kann ihn retten ... Resultat Schurke klappt um. Erneut Rezze ich Heile toten hoch.... Tank wartet aber nicht und rennt weiter ... Da inzwischen viel Geheilt und Gerezzt nur noch 10% Mana. Ich Hock mich nieder und Sauf mir mein Mana hoch. Resultat Tank und noch ein DD fallen. Tank Mault los was ich den für ein Kack Noob Heiler sei ich soll ihn hoch halten alle anderen die umklappen sollen rein rennen. Sofort danach verläßt er die Gruppe. 

Ich bin sicher das viele Heiler solche oder ähnliche Erlebnisse haben.

Resümee: Habe inzwischen Macro gemacht "Meldung an Tank wer weiter rennt wenn Gereggt wird oder ähnliches der Stirbt. Also ganz locker und es wird für uns alle Spaßig werden."

Habe sogar schon erlebt das ein Tank meinte: Oh Gott Noob Heiler und hat die Gruppe verlassen. Ich bin dafür das der Flüchtligs Debuff auf 30 Minuten anhebt. Damit sich die Tanks mal wieder etwas Humaner verhalten. So kotzt mich das langsam echt an.


----------



## Mightymagic (1. Februar 2010)

Hm, manchmal verstehe ich diese Community nicht so wirklich...

Auf der einen Seite sagen die Leute: Ich kenne die Klassen und weiss auf welche Werte/auf was es ankommt und auf der anderen Seite dissen sie "Neulinge"...

Zum Thema Neulinge ein kurzer Abriss einer Begebenheit vom WE:

Ich habe mit einem Kollegen einen neuen Char (Dranei und Gnom) angefangen. (Ich selbst spiele seit vier Jahren mehr oder weniger intensiv.) Um für den Kollegen da zu sein, habe ich beschlossen, "Oldschool" zu spielen, heisst keine Vergünstigungen durch andere meiner Chars zu verwenden, nicht ziehen lassen, etc. Da begegnet mir nach guten 45 Minuten spielen ein Lvl 4 Zwerg. Invite und etwas mitgehen lassen in unserer Gruppe. Nach einiger Zeit kamen die bekannten "Äusserungen". Ich hatte mich zu dem Zeitpunkt ganz Oldschool nur als Lvl. 5 Mainchar vorgestellt. Am genialsten war der Leave nach ca. 10 Minuten texten: "Mit Euch Schlümpfen kann man ja nicht zocken, ich hab wenigstens einen Lvl. 34 mit 20k Gold. Ich mach alleine weiter da komme ich wenigstens vorran." Ich hab selten so gelacht...

Wir haben dann noch weiter gespielt und nach vier Stunden zocken und auf Lvl. 15 dann zufrieden aufgehört.

Das nur als kleine Anekdote nebenbei...


----------



## TheDoggy (1. Februar 2010)

BasiGorgo schrieb:


> ich habe nur einmal eine hero gruppe verlassen und das war gestern
> ich und n kollege also tank und heal in den nexus hero
> mein freund hatte als tankpaladin bis zum 2. boss 64% des gesamtschadens....
> es war ja nicht so dass sie vom gear oder so nicht gekonnt hätten
> ...


Ja, aber Leute mit 4.5k+ Gearscore sind ja meist keine frischen 80er. ^^
Also bei Markenleechern find ich leaven und kicken okay, mich nervts nämlich auch gewaltig. >(
Aber frisch 80ern (was man ja am Equip erkennt) sollte man ihre Chance geben und über niedrigen DPS etc hinwegsehen, denn... wie sollen sie sich denn verbessern, wenn sie aus jeder Hero instant gekickt werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (1. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des Zockens,
> 
> Es gibt ja die schöne Möglichkeit das sich Random-Grp in einer INI zusammenzufinden. Aus verschienen Servern.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gonzo73 (1. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> wie bist du überhaupt 80 geworden? okay lassen wir das da du dir sicherlich denken kannst das ein dd mit 1 k dps und ein tank mit 20k hp und 535 def mit einem heiler der 1k hps hat ausreicht um heros zu gehen. In so einer Gruppe ein Meister wie dich zu haben, beschleunigt das ganze Vorhaben. Aber nein das eigene Ego und die Liebe zu seiner eigenen Arroganz zwingen einen mal nachzufragen wie das andere handhaben ... was denn nun? Gewissensbisse? Oder nur die Absicherung das andere genau so denken und man das den kleine Stich im Hinterkopf ruhig ignorieren kann, denn wenn es die anderen ja genau so sind dann ist ja alles okay?! .




Ich bin bestimmt kein Meister. Und JA ich habe schon ein bisschen "schlechtes Gewissen" ich habe es auch nur in diesem einem Fall (TANK 22K in Mobgrp *BLIND* hineinrenn...) gemacht. 
Ich meiner Ex-Gilde sah ich im Chat öfters...OH, ne eine NOOB-GRP erwischt...da wusste ich schon das derjenige gleich wieder abhauen ist.


----------



## Teorlinas (1. Februar 2010)

Mal was anderes.
Wir wollten mal Gildenintern mit einem frischen 80er in die neuen Ini's. Da kam die Info, das der "Frischling" nicht den nötigen Equipstand hat. Wie ist das mit der Random? Ist die Funktion da ausgeschaltet? Kann ich da als frischer 80er überall rein? Oder war das nur ein Bug?

Heute geht kaum jemand in die "alten" Ini's. Es sei denn sie ploppen Random auf. Weil man da ja nur beim Endboss ein Epic bekommen kann. Und dann auch nur Itemlevel 200. Wie uncool. Ich finde es gut, wenn man für diese Random-Heros so etwas wie einen internen "Gearscore" hätte. Obwohl ich weiß, das so mancher Char mit schlechterem Equip viel mehr Schaden/Heilung oder Tanken kann. Nur, wenn dann der schlechte Skill und das Schlechte Equip zusammen kommt, wird es grausig.


----------



## TheDoggy (1. Februar 2010)

Glaub man brauch fürs Randomtool nen bestimmten Equipstand.
Geht mit dem Frischling am besten erstmal "normal" in die Heros. Also Hinfliegen -> Portstein, etc.
Gibt zwar keine Marken, aber auf nen paar Marken werden ihr ja wohl verzichten können, bis der "Kleine" genug Eq fürs LFG-Tool hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schustrij (1. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Damals...als ich 80 wurde hat mich meine Gilde bzw. Freunde mitgenommen und dann hatten wir höchtens 2 frische 80er dabei!
> 
> 
> Leider sind aber in den Randoms hin und wieder 4 frische 80er mit ner GS von 2800 und einer mit 5000 und das sollte dann entweder ein DD oder der TANK sein.
> ...



naja du bist so ein typischer fall von : ICH WILL ALLES HABEN ABER WIPEN TU ICH NICHT !. Blos nicht dem anderen helfen damit sie vlt sogar selbes gear haben wie ich oder sogar noch besser!
Das ist nur eine Hero Inni, wo WoW rauskam hatten die Tanks gerade in den Heros 22k life und es hat irgendwie super geklappt -.-
Wenn du am heilen bist und es net schaffst ein Tank hochzuhalten obwohl du gutes Gear hast, dann kannst du nicht spielen, ich habe das oft mit meinem Heiler erlebt, dass der Tank mies ist und viel pullt habe es meistens ohne probleme geschafft.


----------



## Super PePe (1. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Und JA ich habe schon ein bisschen "schlechtes Gewissen" ich habe es auch nur in diesem einem Fall (TANK 22K in Mobgrp *BLIND* hineinrenn...) gemacht.



ich mein wenn es so Helden sind wie die beschriebenen Markenleecher, ist ja das leaven okay ... wenns aber nur einer ist ... wird der gekickt ... wenn sich die anderen anstrengen warum sollte ich sie dann hängen lassen? so eine instanz dauert doch nur 15 min. ... ich seh das nicht so enge; z.b. in 232+ equip kannst zu 4. ohne heiler hdz4 time mit Pflaster machen


----------



## Karius (1. Februar 2010)

Zwei Whipes geb ich jeder Gruppe. Wenn dann offensichtliche Probleme da sind, ist normalerweise schon einer vor mir gegangen, ansonsten mach ich folgendes:

1) Wenn es vom Setup/Equip nicht passt frag ich sie ob sie der Meinung sind, dass es das so wirklich bringt. Biete auf Wunsch aber immer noch einen weiteren Try an. Danach geh ich dann meistens. 

2) Wenn sie total scheisse spielen, dann merke ich an, dass es in anderer Zusammenstellung so vlt klappen würde, aber bei uns offensichtlich nicht und ob wir deswegen nicht ein Mindestmaß an Gruppenspiel und Absprache einhalten sollten, es möchte ja schließlich jeder durch. In den seltenen Fällen in denen das nicht klappt geh ich halt dann entweder schweigend, oder mit den Hinweisen das mir das so zu blöd ist oder (einmal vorgekommen) das ich noch nie Leute gesehen habe die so scheisse spielen. OK, ok, nobody is perfect, aber da hätte jeder von Euch das gleiche getan. 

Bevor ihr mich ausbuht, ich hab mein Leid damals sogar in einem Blog zusammengefasst, 2 DK (ja die von der Sorte), 2 Mages (oh ja, ganz besonders die von der Sorte) und ich als Heiler...

Ich glaube jeder verläßt irgendwann mal eine Gruppe, weil es einfach nicht passt.


----------



## Nexilein (1. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Leider ist es oft der Fall das man in einer Grp ist wo der Tank für ne HERO gerade mal 22K Live hat, und was auch schon vorgekommen ist nicht mal CRIT-immun. Von den DD mal abgesehn...sollte doch min. 1 dabei sein der min. 3k Dps fährt. Oft auch nicht der Fall. Des öftern habe ich mich auch mit weniger durch die INI gequält...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Wenn es ein Krieger oder Palatank ist, dann ist so ca. 22k Leben der Wert mit dem man zu Beginn von WotLK angefangen hat heros zu tanken. Mit Privatheiler hat oft sogar weniger Leben gereicht. (Leben ist beim Tank ja sowieso nicht nicht der einzige Stat, aber mit Startequip ist der Unterschied zwischen Avoid- und Ausdauertank so gering, dass man in dem Bereich mal drüber hinweg sehen kann)

2. 3k dps beim Trashbomben sollte bestimmt drin sein, aber singletarget darf mann einer HERO wirklich keine 3k erwarten.

3. Natürlich hat man heute normalerweise T9/T10 equipte Leute in der Gruppe, aber erstens braucht man das nicht, und zweitens hat man auch keinen Anspruch darauf.

4. Wenn du deswegen die Gruppe verlässt, dann hättest du eigentlich einen 2 wöchigen Desserteur Debuff verdient; wenn du garantiert schnell durch willst, dann such dir eine Gruppe mit passendem Equip.


Wenn man es mit unfähigen Leuten zu tun hat die trotz super Equip nichts zustande bringen, dann besteht immer noch die Möglichkeit den ein oder anderen Tip zu geben. Notwendig war das bei meinen Gruppen allerdings schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Sinthorix (1. Februar 2010)

Madhoschi schrieb:


> /und nochmal sign
> 
> Ich war auch schonmal random Nexus hero als Heiler, keiner der DDs hat mehr als 1200dps gefahren. Na und? Jeder konnte seinen Char spielen - null Wipes - Wir brauchten halt für jede Trash-Gruppe 10 sek länger. So hat hats halt auch nur 10 min länger gedauert als mit nen imba PdoK Gruppe.
> 
> Gruß Madhoschi



ich musste bissel lachen =)

Wenn jeder seinen Char spielen könnte, würden sie ned 1200 dps machen ;D


@topic Ich geh auch oft die Daily RND  als Healer Tank und DD  und mir ist es egal wenn man halt ne GRP erwischt mit 1-2 low equipten jeder hat mal angefangen =)

aber bei den neueren INIS isses schon hart wenn dann ein 20k unbuffed tank tanken will hdr ;D

bei allen normalen inis kriegt man auch dds geheilt wenn sie gut equipten sind zB fury krieger mit 30k hp buffed =)


----------



## Mystikar (1. Februar 2010)

jkalius schrieb:


> gestern erst war ich in ner ini wos nunja ich als arkan mage dacht mir mmh noch nwnmage lass mal schauen wie der equipt is that ja viel weniger hp und mana naja lass ic hmic hüberraschen... es war grausam: Ok is ja net so schlimm die skillung und da er wa rzwar auch arkan aber keien geschosslave drin kunterbunt geskillt: Auch davon war ich jetzt net so angetan aber gut einen versuch recount an und los beim 2. boss poste ich mal den insgesammt schade ner machte die hälfte von mir, der lag hinterm tank und knapp übernhealer ntrotzdem net gelavt und haben es mit hängen und würgen gepackt der tank hatte zwar aggro probleme aber alles in alle nein netter witziger run. und die 2std die wir für die 5mann brachte nsind mir fast gar net aufgefallen.



solche Postings bereiten mir Augenschmerzen ! Versuch doch bitte beim nächsten mal ganze, korrekte Sätze zu formulieren. Danke.

BTT:

Dieses ganze GearScore gehabe und random ini gehetze oder geleave geht auch mir ganz schön gegen den Strich. Meiner Meinung nach ist das neue lfg Tool zwar wirklich eine tolle Sache, aber hat einige Spieler dazu gebracht, nur noch Egoistisch durch die inis zu hetzen und um andere Spieler, welche noch in die Heros gehen um sich zu verbessern anzumotzen und auszulachen wegen ihres noch nicht ganz so tollem Equip´s. Dazu kommt dann noch das achso tolle neue Addon welches den GearScore ermittelt, und schon haben wir ein Spiel, was teilweise nur noch von Besessenen möchtegern Raidleitern bevölkert ist. Wenn der GS sinnvoll eingestzt werden würde, ok, feines Tool, aber selbst für Naxx wird doch teilweise schon ein GS von 4500 vorausgestzt, pfk10 5500..usw. Ich frag mich, wer sich solche Zahlen ausgedacht hat. Vor diesem Addon ging es doch auch, da ging man als frisch 80er, mit blauem Equip das erstemal Naxx, ging danach Ulduar, dann Pdk usw. und heute ? wird selbst für Ulduar ein Equipstand von T8 erwartet.
Wenn die WoW Community vorher schon nicht die beste war, ist sie mittlerweile noch weiter gespalten und vom Niveau her gesunken dank solcher Addons, viele vergessen einfach das WoW einfach nur ein Spiel ist und der Fun-Faktor im vordergrund stehen sollte, aber viele nehmen es einfach zu ernst und scheinen vom Equip und Gear-Egoismuss regelrecht besessen zu sein.


----------



## Balth (1. Februar 2010)

_Ich muss echt mal danke an die ganzen Leute sagen die nicht sofort abhaun wenn man mal nen Char in der Gruppe hat der nicht das imba roxxor Gear hat.
Mir giben solche Leute nämlich die Chance einen Twink nach dem anderen zu Equipen und das ohne große Probleme. 
Dem Entsprechend reagiere ich auch auf etwas niedriger Gegearte meist zieh ich dann einfach PvP-Gear an um das ganze noch zu verlängern aus Spass an der Freude die Neulinge sollten meiner Meinung nach auch mal die Chance haben die Instanzen sich anzuschaun... Es gibt nämlich viele schöne und auch detailierte Dinge zu beobachten. Ich erinner mich gerne an einen Frischling in HdZ:Strath der anscheinend Warcraft 3 gezockt hatte als er bei dem Event sich neben Uther stellte und schrieb "Boa Es ist irgendwie nice das mal aus der Perspektive zu sehn"
Ich finde es immer wieder dufte wenn die Leute Spass an der Instanz ansich haben.
Aber wie gesagt danke an die "Geduldigen" die fast alles über sich ergehen lassen und damit anderen helfen das Spiel zu entdecken und zu sehen wie es richtige "Spieler" machen nämlich nicht leaven. Abhau'n oder Draufhau'n? Ich bin für Draufhau'n!
_


----------



## Gonzo73 (1. Februar 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> naja du bist so ein typischer fall von : ICH WILL ALLES HABEN ABER WIPEN TU ICH NICHT !. Blos nicht dem anderen helfen damit sie vlt sogar selbes gear haben wie ich oder sogar noch besser!
> Das ist nur eine Hero Inni, wo WoW rauskam hatten die Tanks gerade in den Heros 22k life und es hat irgendwie super geklappt -.-
> Wenn du am heilen bist und es net schaffst ein Tank hochzuhalten obwohl du gutes Gear hast, dann kannst du nicht spielen, ich habe das oft mit meinem Heiler erlebt, dass der Tank mies ist und viel pullt habe es meistens ohne probleme geschafft.




Das ist schon richtig, daß die TANK´s damals 22K Live hatten. Nur hatten diese sich vorgetastet und nicht gleich ne Ganze 10er MOB-GRP gepullt. Dann klappt das auch ;-)

Und zum thema Heilen...das kann ich...nur wenn der Tank innerhalb 1 Sekunde down geht kannste nix mehr heilen. Selbst mit einen Sofort-heilzauber der bei mir mit 7K Crittet wäre nix zu machen gewesen.


----------



## TheDoggy (1. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Selbst mit einen Sofort-heilzauber der bei mir mit 7K Crittet wäre nix zu machen gewesen.


7k? Süß. Mein Twinkbaum critet mit nem Instantzauber für 12-15k. QQ


----------



## Teorlinas (1. Februar 2010)

Diese Gearscore Threads gibt es doch zu genüge. Ist euch aufgefallen, das die Leute die nen Gearscore von X wünschen, selber einen niedrigeren haben? Folglich muß man davon ausgehen, das sie Leute suchen um sich selber zu equippen. Leute mit einem höheren GS brauchen nicht unbedingt die Sachen, die ich benötige usw.
Man sollte sich gut überlegen, ob man sich auf sowas einlässt.


----------



## Super PePe (1. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Nur hatten diese sich vorgetastet und nicht gleich ne Ganze 10er MOB-GRP gepullt. Dann klappt das auch ;-)



Das ja ne Info die das ganze in ein anderes Licht setzt, das dir schon klar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"ich verlasse Gruppe weil tank 22k hp und dd nur 1k machen"
oder
"ich verlasse Gruppe weil tank mit 22k pullt wie einer mit 36k und 3 dds mit 3k+ dps im Rücken, nur das die 3k in diesem Falle nicht jeder macht, sondern alle 3 zusammen"

unterschied deutlich?


----------



## Gonzo73 (1. Februar 2010)

lol...gegen nen Baum hat ein HEAL Pala auch nicht wirklich ein grosse Chance...Ihr langweilt euch ja schon in den HERO´s weil die Dots schon genug heilung abgeben ;-)


----------



## TheDoggy (1. Februar 2010)

Teorlinas schrieb:


> Diese Gearscore Threads gibt es doch zu genüge. Ist euch aufgefallen, das die Leute die nen Gearscore von X wünschen, selber einen niedrigeren haben? Folglich muß man davon ausgehen, das sie Leute suchen um sich selber zu equippen. Leute mit einem höheren GS brauchen nicht unbedingt die Sachen, die ich benötige usw.
> Man sollte sich gut überlegen, ob man sich auf sowas einlässt.


Ja, so Leute mit 4.5k, die dann immer "mindestens 5000" suchen, find ich auch lustig.




Gonzo73 schrieb:


> lol...gegen nen Baum hat ein HEAL Pala auch nicht wirklich ein grosse Chance...Ihr langweilt euch ja schon in den HERO´s weil die Dots schon genug heilung abgeben ;-)


Aha, nen HealPala hat also keine Chance gegen nen Baum... warum überholen alle (GUTEN) Pallys mich dann immer mit der Heilung?! QQ
Schonmal dran gedacht, dass 7k instant Crit einfach etwas mickrig sind? xD
Und mit nem frischen 80er-Tank langweilt man sich eigentlich nicht. Notfalls pflückt man nebenbei einfach bisschen Blumen, die am Wegesrand stehen, und setzt dann nochmal nen *H*oT nach~


----------



## Sinthorix (1. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> lol...gegen nen Baum hat ein HEAL Pala auch nicht wirklich ein grosse Chance...Ihr langweilt euch ja schon in den HERO´s weil die Dots schon genug heilung abgeben ;-)




auch als healschami mit guter grp reicht erdschild  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 allgemein normale heros mit 245+  equipten leuten bracuht es eigentlich gar kein healer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (1. Februar 2010)

Das einzige was ich für ne hero an Equip erwarte ist das der Tank Crit-immun ist und das wars schon. Selbst als frisch 80er konnte ich 22k life Tanks damals am Leben halten und mit meiner damals halb Naxx 25 equippten Druidin hab ich auch den nicht Crit immunen frischen Tank-Twink eines Gildenkumpels durch diverse heros heilen, da sollte das in Zeiten von T9 für jeden doch wohl kein Problem mehr sein, oder?

Allerdings sollte Skill vorhanden sein. Der frischlings-Tank muss sich halt einschätzen können und seine Grenzen kennen, straigt 2-3 Packs nehmen is da halt nich drin.

Ich gehöre zwar selbst zur Fraktion die gerne fix die 2 Frostmarken einsackt, aber ich passe mein Spielweise auf die Gruppe an: als erstes Heiler-Equip überprüfen (hab ein Makro das mir den itemlvl Schnitt ausrechnet), ist es gut pull ich fix durch, meist 2-5 Trashpacks, ist es schlecht mach ich halt langsam mit nur 1-2 Packs (ich benötige als avoid Tank in heros fast keine Heilung).
Eine Gruppe wegen Equip meiner Mitspieler leaven? NoGo! Wenn ich abhaue dann nur weil die Spielweise oder das Verhalten unterirdisch ist (Toleranzgrenze variiert nacht Tageslaune).



Teorlinas schrieb:


> Mal was anderes.
> Wir wollten mal Gildenintern mit einem frischen 80er in die neuen Ini's. Da kam die Info, das der "Frischling" nicht den nötigen Equipstand hat. Wie ist das mit der Random? Ist die Funktion da ausgeschaltet? Kann ich da als frischer 80er überall rein? Oder war das nur ein Bug?



Das LfG-Tool überprüft für bestimmte Inis den Equipstand.

Die "alten" hero-inis dürften kein Problem mit Level-Equip sein (so itemlevelschnitt 165 +/-), PdC erwartet soweit ich weiss etwas kanpp vorm 200er Bereich, für die 3 Eiskrone inis müsstens um die 205 sein.

Der Filter ist auch durchaus sinnvoll da (ausgehend von einer kompletten random gruppe) 3-4 frisch 80er in HdR wohl nichts ausser Frust looten würden.


----------



## Pseudomonade (1. Februar 2010)

He Leute!
Also ich glaube fast ich bin vom Glück verwöhnt wenn ich mir die Geschichtne hier so anhör 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin selbst Heiler/DD/Tank auf einem ziemlich familyartigen Server, Allyseite
Es ist mir sowas von egal ob mein tank ein Frischling ist oder nicht, dasselbe gilt für die dds!

Das einzige was zählt ist Höflichkeit, Mitdenken (manche nennen es Skill) und der Wille vl auch mal was zu lernen.

Muss dazu sagen dass ich auch random Raids leite und ihr werdet es nicht glauben: obwohl ich leute mitnehm die vl wirklich grade mal seit ein paar tagen 80 sind, kann man mit denen spielen und natürlich nicht pdok oder icc aber sehr wohl auch andere nette raids laufen wenn alle mitziehen! Eine Erklärung und manchmal auch ein paar Repkosten später habens die meisten geschnallt. Ist doch bei Erstversuchen bei neuen Bossen net anders!

Zum Gruppentool: Natürlich gibts Jungs/Mädels die einfach nicht zur sozialen Interaktion mit anderen Menschen geeignet sind ("O-Ton: he mann ich muss mich nicht bewegen das gehört overhealt""He marken brauchen wir nicht schau dir mein equip an""du frisst soviel schaden weil du net critimmun ist (non hero), sowas kann keiner heilen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die treff ich in der Straßenbahn auch! Kickvote hab ich noch nie gebraucht weil z.B. wenn der tank/dd/heiler rummotzt und alles besser weiss (thema aggromanagment, marken, maximalrange/kuscheln,regpausen) stell ich einfach die heilung/das antanken ein und er leavt oder reisst sich zsamm. Und siehe da: kein wipe inze clear (auch mit "schlechten weil frisch 80" dd/tanks/heiler)

Ich fänds nett wenn der Schneesturm die debuffzeit auf 30min anhebt die auch nach ausloggen bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja falls wer wirklich ein bisserle was zum Thema Geduld lernen will macht folgendes: züchtet euch nen char (tank oder heal) hoch nur durch instanzen (mein Projekt atm) und seit sicher dass ihr ein paar tausend mal geflamed aber auch ein paar mal wirklich nette gruppen finden werdet.

mfg Altaria


----------



## Gonzo73 (1. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Das ja ne Info die das ganze in ein anderes Licht setzt, das dir schon klar?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe nie behauptet das 22K nicht ausreichen um ne HERO InI ordendlich zu Tanken...nur um in eine große Mobgrp (ab 5 Mobs) zuTanken ohne das man gleich Down geht...das funzt net.

Du hättest das sehen sollen der Tank hat 3-4 Schläge bekommen und war Platt...


----------



## Timewarp85 (1. Februar 2010)

> Mit was für einem Equip bist du damals in die Hero Inis gerannt?Warst du schon direkt T7 Equipt? Hatte dein Tank schon direkt 30k Leben und 50% Ausweichen + Parieren? Hat dein DD da schon direkt 5k DPS gemacht?
> Leute wie du vergessen, dass jeder mal klein angefangen hat. Sie rennen lieber egoistisch wie sie sind in 7 Minuten durch Burg Utgarde und haben vorher 15 Minuten gewartet bis der Debuff der Suche abgehauen ist als einem frischen 80er zu helfen und für die Ini 20 Minuten zu brauchen.
> Woher soll der liebe 22k Leben Tank oder der liebe 2k DPS DD denn sein Equip bekommen?
> Und ist es wirklich so schlimm in einer Instanz mal länger als 7 - 12 Minuten zu brauchen?
> Wir hatten einen wie dich mal im Raid bei Fauldarm im 25er dabei....Alles lag im First Try, beim Fauldarm mussten wir aber erst ein wenig schauen was Sache ist....Naja, nach einem Whipe war er weg, meckerte weil wir nur einen DD hatten der über 9k DPS fuhr und so weiter....Halt ein richtiger Depp um es mal so zu sagen.



/sign aber sowas von...

ich könnt mich auch immer wieder über solche leute ärgern. Die meinen auch immer das sie mit frisch 80 direkt full t7 etc. hatten. 

Das ist doch genau wie in der Disco:

Gast: Nabend, kann ich rein?
Türsteher: Heute nur Stammgäste.
Gast: Wie soll ich stammgast werden wenn ich nie rein darf? oO

Gruß Time


----------



## Madhoschi (1. Februar 2010)

Naja, man erlebt solches und solches.
Ich habe vor 4 Tagen meinen Dudu auf 80 gelevelt, fleißig Marken gefarmt (3 T9 aber auch 3 blaue Items an) und endlich lässt mich der Dungeonfinder in HdR Hero rein. Dazu sollte ich noch erwähnen, ich hab alle Heilerklassen auf 80.
Gruppe sagt Hallo, ich schau mir den Tank DK 38k Hp unbuffed, denke mir, ok das passt. Es hat nicht gepasst. Ich hab ums Verrecken den Tank nich am Leben halten können und nach dem unvermeidbaren Wipe leavt er kommentarlos. 
Der Jäger der Gruppe erklärte dies so: "Ey der tank lässt sich ja andauernd in den Rücken hauen.". Na gut.
Im Recount stand ich bei 3,2k HpS. Ich denke ein ordentlicher Wert für meinen Equipstand.
Selbe Gruppe, neuer Tank kommt rein. DK 30k Hp unbuffed. Oh je.
Doch siehe da, der Tank zeigt Movement, ist schnell beim spotten und mit 2,5k HpS gemütlich zu heilen. Wir haben dann lustig chattend die Ini abgeschlossen.
Ich finde gerade dieses Überraschungselment immer wieder erfrischend.

Gruß, Madhoschi


----------



## Kjarrigan (1. Februar 2010)

Madhoschi schrieb:


> Naja, man erlebt solches und solches.
> Ich habe vor 4 Tagen meinen Dudu auf 80 gelevelt, fleißig Marken gefarmt (3 T9 aber auch 3 blaue Items an) und endlich lässt mich der Dungeonfinder in HdR Hero rein. Dazu sollte ich noch erwähnen, ich hab alle Heilerklassen auf 80.
> Gruppe sagt Hallo, ich schau mir den Tank DK 38k Hp unbuffed, denke mir, ok das passt. Es hat nicht gepasst. Ich hab ums Verrecken den Tank nich am Leben halten können und nach dem unvermeidbaren Wipe leavt er kommentarlos.
> Der Jäger der Gruppe erklärte dies so: "Ey der tank lässt sich ja andauernd in den Rücken hauen.". Na gut.
> ...



Da sieht man mal wieder das der erste Tank gar keine Ahnung von seiner Klasse / Aufgabe hatte. E-Bay lässt grüßen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kjarrigan (1. Februar 2010)

Edit: Sry, Doppelpost


----------



## Sniffty (1. Februar 2010)

Also ich finde,bei vielen kann man anhand solcher Threads erkennen,das die nie zu Classic-Zeiten im Blackrock waren,oder ähnliches...


Naja,so ist wohl der lauf eines jeden Spiels...


So long,

Sniffty


----------



## Fujitsus (1. Februar 2010)

Der Großteil ist schon gesagt, trotzdem möchte ich nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass ich über das neue Ini- und Markensystem sehr foh bin, denn ich hatte vorher, aufgrund von wenig Zeit und keine 30 Mann im Rücken, genau wegen Leuten wie Dir nie die Chance an ordentliches Equip zu kommen und damit auch andere Inis sehen zu können.

Und das Gute heutzutage ist einfach, wenn man solch "Equip-Check-Dala-Mitte" Typen wie Dich in die Gruppe gelost bekommt die der Meinung sind die Gruppe habe nicht ihr Niveau und deshalb leaven, muß ich mir heute keine Platte machen, da einfach neu gemeldet wird und meist binnen Minuten der Nächste geportet wird.

Wie gesagt, ich habe Läden wie Ulduar usw nie von innen gesehen, bin aber der Meinung, dass ich spielerisch so manchen "5800er" Gearscore-Kasper in die Tasche packe, denn Equip ist nicht alles!

Ich will niemandem was böses, denn es ist nur ein Spiel und soll spaß machen, aber Dir mit der Einstellung wünsche ich nur noch Gruppen mit "Frischlingen"!

In diesem Sinne xD


----------



## Talgur (1. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Damals...als ich 80 wurde hat mich meine Gilde bzw. Freunde mitgenommen und dann hatten wir höchtens 2 frische 80er dabei!



Uber self own!

weil



13101987 schrieb:


> Mit was für einem Equip bist du damals in die Hero Inis gerannt?Warst du schon direkt T7 Equipt? Hatte dein Tank schon direkt 30k Leben und 50% Ausweichen + Parieren? Hat dein DD da schon direkt 5k DPS gemacht?....



Die Leute aus Deiner Gilde mussten natürlich auch an das Equip kommen....Oh schau an dir wurde also auch geholfen warum so egoistisch?Du kannst dann auch mal den Rnd Spielern helfen...und 22K reichen für so manch eine Hero (VF z.B.) war bei mir nämlich mal der Fall als ich mim Heiler die Rnd Daily gemacht habe und joa es klappte ohne Probleme..ich kann es nachvollziehen das man keine Lust auf Spieler hat die so equippt sind und es dann nach DS,GvS oder HdR geht..aber die älteren Hero Instanzen passen mit solchen Leuten..
Ich hatte gestern noch eine Gruppe in HdS da waren alle 4 Rnd Spieler blau equippt, nur der tank hatte ein paar Epicsachen und kam auf vlt ca 27k unbuffed..und wir haben es ohne Probleme geschafft..

Damit will ich sagen das wenn man selber was besser equippt ist, sich sogut wie keine Sorgen machen braucht das es nichts wird mit dieser Gruppe..


----------



## c0bRa (1. Februar 2010)

solang der tank und der heiler jeweils seine sache macht, ist es mir egal, wieviel dps die anderen in heros fahren... 

wenn wer nur afk am leechen is, wird er halt rausgevotet... ansonsten können die anderen DDs auch grün/blau sein...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teorlinas (1. Februar 2010)

Fujitsus schrieb:


> Der Großteil ist schon gesagt, trotzdem möchte ich nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass ich über das neue Ini- und Markensystem sehr foh bin, denn ich hatte vorher, aufgrund von wenig Zeit und keine 30 Mann im Rücken, genau wegen Leuten wie Dir nie die Chance an ordentliches Equip zu kommen und damit auch andere Inis sehen zu können.
> 
> Und das Gute heutzutage ist einfach, wenn man solch "Equip-Check-Dala-Mitte" Typen wie Dich in die Gruppe gelost bekommt die der Meinung sind die Gruppe habe nicht ihr Niveau und deshalb leaven, muß ich mir heute keine Platte machen, da einfach neu gemeldet wird und meist binnen Minuten der Nächste geportet wird.
> 
> ...



Nana, wer wird denn so böse werden?

Im Grunde hast du ja recht, aber diese "5800er" GS-Typen kommen an ihr Gear nicht über Randomgruppen. Das bekommt man in der Regel nur durch Gildenruns oder Stammgruppen. Und da muß man schon seine Klasse spielen können. Ansonsten darfst du nicht mit.


----------



## TheDoggy (1. Februar 2010)

Teorlinas schrieb:


> Nana, wer wird denn so böse werden?
> 
> Im Grunde hast du ja recht, aber diese "5800er" GS-Typen kommen an ihr Gear nicht über Randomgruppen. Das bekommt man in der Regel nur durch Gildenruns oder Stammgruppen. Und da muß man schon seine Klasse spielen können. Ansonsten darfst du nicht mit.


Ich kenne mindestens einen Spieler, der mit Topgear nicht über 2k DPS kommt. Und ja, er ist ne DPS-Klasse.
Von daher bitte nicht pauschalisieren. Man kann sich auch einfach von Gilde leechen lassen.


----------



## Eyoda (1. Februar 2010)

Ich spiele mir zum Spaß gerade einen Toderitter hoch. 
Da man diesen, samt seiner Fähigkeiten wirklich beherrschen muss um adäquat Tanken zu können, melde ich mich im Moment immer als DD an. Was auch sehr angenehm ist, da ich immer eine halbe Stunde warten muss bis ich eine Gruppe bekomme und in der Zeit meine Quests erledigen kann.
Ich benutze persönlich kein Gearscore und werde es auch nicht, da ich es ablehne Spieler auf ihr Rüstung oder gar auf eine Zahl zu reduzieren, denn Menschen verdienen mehr als das.
Ich bin erst 73 und daher noch in den NonHeroischen Versionen unterwegs. Was mir nur immer stärker auffällt ist, das andere Personen sich scheinbar gar nicht mit ihrer Klasse Beschäftigen und das finde ich schlimm.

Ich möchte euch als Beispiele meine letzten Erfahrungen berichten:

Ich wurde wie alle frischen 70er in die Burg eingeteilt. Die Gruppe zog los und alle waren recht guter Dinge. Nach dem ersten Boss verkündete der Tank das er keine Zeit mehr habe und sich daher verabschieden müsse. Nunja, leicht ärgerlich, da die Instanz ja nun wirklich nicht ewig dauert, aber mit Verständnis, denn wem ist nicht schon mal unplanmäßig etwas dazwischen gekommen verabschiedeten wir uns.
Es wurde ein neuer Tank gesucht und nach geschätzten 15 Min (geschätzt daher das wir einfach Questen gegangen sind während wir warteten) bekamen wir einen. Ein Todesritter kam als Tank und verkündete das er zwar kein Equip oder Erfahrung habe die Suche als Tank aber einfach schneller gehen würde. Seine Ausrüstung war allesamt schlechter als meine DD Sachen, und so sagten wir ihm das es wohl wenig Sinn habe, was er verstand und ging. (Hierbei muss ich gestehen das ich leicht verstimmt war über die Haltung von Personen die auf Kosten anderer, fremder Personen versuchen die Spielmechanik auszunutzen. Aber ich sollte belehrt werden das es noch schlimmer geht).
Weitere 15 Min später wurde unserer Gruppe ein Paladin zugeteilt (nennt mich einen einfältigen Tor) aber wir legten los ohne Fragen zu stellen. Es lief ganz normal bis zum zweiten Boss. Wir Wipten 5 mal, währender der Heiler und ich Beschäftigt waren herauszubekommen was heilungstechnisch falsch lief, da der Tank die Aggro hatte, der Heiler ihn allerdings partout nicht am leben halten konnte.
Nach dem 5ten Wipe kamen waren wir mit dem Latein am ende und fragten aus reiner Verzweiflung was der Paladin denn für eine Verteidigungswertung habe. Es stellte sich heraus das seine Verteidigungswertung noch stark unter der meines DD Equips lag, und er sich einfach mal als Tank versuchen wollte, da die Suche so schneller ging.
(Man merke hierbei das ich selbst einem Toderitter sofort skeptisch gegenüberstand, aber bei einem Paladin nicht im Traum auf die Idee einer Ausnutzung des Systems kam, Schande auf mein Haupt).
Wir waren nun insgesamt 1,5h in dieser Instanz und Tank samt DD's außer mir und dem Heiler gingen. Meine Gildenkollegen mit denen ich wie immer über TS sprach lagen vor lachen bereits am Boden und beömmelten sich über meine Torheit. Auch wenn es mir sehr Peinlich war, mich durch eine Instanz durch ziehen lassen zu müssen, so war ich nach all der Zeit dann doch bereit, das Angebot anzunehmen.

Ich habe mir daraufhin zur Sicherheit ein Tank-Equip von unserem Gildenschmied machen lassen (Die Kobaltrüstung ist dabei schon recht adäquat, für das Lvl) und mir die Dualskillung gekauft um auch dort vorbereitet zu sein, falls mal wieder ein solches Dilemma auftreten sollte.

Nun gut, neuer Tag neues (Un-)Glück.
Erneut wurde ich in die Burg gesteckt und wir zogen Froher Dinge los, der Tank hatte die Kobaltrüstung ebenfalls und wir fingen neben dem Trash an uns über Tankmöglichkeiten zu beratschlagen.
Beim ersten Boss lief noch alles recht Gut, allerdings beim zweiten Wipten wir erneut. Beim zweiten Versuch stellte ich fest das wir einen Priester als Heiler hatten und direkt viel mir auf das ich nichts hörte. 
"Wieso hören" werden sich nun einige Fragen, allerdings ist mein Main ebenfalls Priester und wenn nicht alle halbe Sekunde ein Kakling ertönt fehlt mir im Kampf einfach etwas, genau "Gebet der Besserung". Daraufhin fragte ich bei unserem Priester nach mit was er den Heilen würde, und bekam die Antwort, das er nur Blitzheilung machen würde. Der Tank und ich erklärten ihm darauf hin seine gesammten Fähigkeiten, wie er diese am besten anzuordnen habe, was welche bewirkt, wann welche einzusetzen sei und nach und nach kamen wir Tatsächlich vorwärts. Beim letzten Boss hatten wir dann noch drei Wipes (hierbei muss ich eingestehen das einer auf mein Konto ging, da ich beim ersten Versuch, als der Tank gestorben war auf Frostpräsenz gegangen bin, damit der Boss nicht auf die Stoffis losgeht und habe versäumt diese erneut zu switchen, nachdem alle Tot waren.)
Vor dem dritten Versuch erklärten wir unserem Heiler nun auch noch seine Buffs, und wieso er diese auch auf sich zu wirken habe. Und in der Tat wir hatten es geschafft.

Auch wenn ich stets bemüht bin mich mit allen Situationen auseinander zu setzen und zu helfen wo ich kann, ist es doch recht ermüdend, in einem solch hohen Level ständig Leuten ihr Klasse näher zu bringen. Daher würde mich auch mal Interessieren was diese Leute die übrigen 70 Level gemacht haben, wieso man sich in einem RPG nicht mit seiner Gruppe auseinandersetzt?

P.S.: Ja dies ist ein Post indem ich mich über das Unvermögen anderer eschophiere und das dies wohl nicht viel bewegen wird. Allerdings ist es auch manchmal ganz gut seinem Unmut Luft zu verschaffen.

In freudiger Erwartung auf meine nächsten Gruppen-Partner verbleibe ich.


----------



## Der_Druide (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Nun mein Senf....

Vorweg: Ich spiele ausschließlich Tankpala und Healdruide(nichtmal speccs). Beide von 10-80 auch so hochgezogen. DDs spielen ist zu einfach geworden.

Als ich nun in unzähligen Randoms war, könnte ich wohl nen Schnitt machen.

Rahmen auf:
1: Es gibt (leider) viele Tanks mit >245 Equip und keinem movement. Sobalt sie nicht im Raid sind, scheint das Gehirn auszuschalten.
2: Es gibt mind. genauso viele Tanks, welche es super drauf haben und ich schon fast neidisch werde.
3: Jeder Tank hat bei mir ein paar Tryes verdient(diese werden ja immer raher). Gerade Frischlinge habens ja aus zuvor gepostetn Gründen sehr schwer.
4. Ich hasse ebenfalls rollende Tankmaschinen, welche nicht einmal stehen bleiben. Durchbuffen, überschnelle DPS-Prolls heben, etc...
	Diese mache ich dann darauf aufmerksam, dass auch sie irgendwann sterben koennen.
5. Es gibt echt Tanks, da komme ich mit 10x Verjüngung durch die ini ->Respekt

...Rahmen zu.

Also wenn der Tank ordentlich ist(auch 22k, aber top movement), und die dds im Schnitt 2k fahren ist das voll in Ordnung und kein Grund zu leaven.
Ich heile auch nen Retriepala als tankendes Etwas(die fahren dann eh so 4,5+dam), da fallen andere <1k dds garnicht auf
Wenn aber a)die dds einhändig spielen und rummotzen das b) der tank schlecht is
oder c) der tank mich beschimpft, dass ich ihn nicht ordentlich heile - schwellt meine Halsader stark an

Also Hdr mit 1,3hps entspannt durchzukommen wile alle perfekt spielen ist das größte. Leavewarscheinlcihkeit 0%
Wenn ich aber 4k+ hps fahren muss, kann etwas nicht stimmen. Leavewarscheinlichkeit potentiell mit jedem "die anderen sind schuld"-Kommentar steigend

Und wenn ein 80er unter 1k fährt, beginne ich die Ausschlußwahl und empfehle ihm mal seine Rotation zu durchdenken und in PDC zu üben.

Jeder hat mal klein angefangen und so kann man aich mit 170er equip mal in ne hero, aber dann sollte skill da sein UND(!) die Grp das kompensieren können.

Es ist jeder Leave von einem verstanden, der Zeit und Mühe opfert, um top-Skill und Top-Euip zu bekommen und darf dann mit 3-4 neu 80ern eine rnd machen. Unter ner Stunde und x-Wipes kommst da nicht durch die ini.


----------



## Manitu2007 (1. Februar 2010)

Lieber TE ich kann sowas wie dich nicht leiden und einfach nicht verstehen. 

Jetzt ist es den frischen 80ern schon nicht gegönnt rnd heros zu gehen nein, man muss full T9,75 haben um deiner meinung nach die Erlaubniss zu haben täglich seine Hero Instanz machen zu dürfen und Frostmarken abzugreifen.

Wenn ich mich egal ob mit Heiler oder einen meiner 3 DD´s anmelde habe ich immer eine Durchschnittsgruppe und die ini ist in nichtmal 30 min geschafft.

Vermute mal liegt an deinem Server dass du son pech hast.

Denkt dran JEDER hat mal klein angefangen, 
 - Fahrradfahren, Inline Skaten und Autofahren wird einem auch nicht in die Wiege gelegt.

Ich habe schon Tanks erlebt die zwar crit Imun waren, jedoch nichtmal ansatzweise Tanken konnten und als Schutzpaladin nicht mal wusten was Weihe ist.

Die Leute sollen auch mal eine Chance haben das "Tanken" zu lernen und wenn die DD´s gleich nach einem Wipe abhauen finde ich auch nicht gerade Fair den anderen gegenüber.

Denkt bitte mal an die Kara Zeiten zurück. Wie oft seid ihr (geht an den TE) am Prinzen oder gar an anderen Bossen gewipet? Nicht alles klappt beim ersten mal.

mfg


----------



## Gondroval (1. Februar 2010)

Moin

*Glas Senf aufmach*

Ich bin Schutzkrieger und Destrohexe auf 80 und ich gehe täglich random-hero. Ich bin, meiner Meinung nach, ein recht umgänglicher Spieler. Ich hab 33k unbuffed, Restwerte gut verteilt, critimmun auf Raidniveau (obwohl ich nicht raide). Ich gehe für Marken, für Spaß, für Freunde, für Twinkausrüstung (Rücktausch Acc-gebundener Waffen).

Ich habe Gearscore. Ich sehe mir den Score der anderen im Tooltip an, schaue vllt einmal in die Skillung rein (soo viel Ahnung von einer Baum- oder Restoshamiskillung hab ich nicht, geb ich zu) und mache an der ersten Gruppe fest, wie viel ich dem Heiler zutrauen kann. Ist er gut, dann pull ich auch die Pat kontrolliert mit. Ist er neu, dann gehe ich es langsamer an, ungeachtet der nervigen DDs.
Ich lasse Magier, die pullen, auch gerne sterben, indem ich eine Sekunde später als möglich den Donnerknall zünde. Aber erst nach Warnung an betreffenden DD. Eigentlich ist das selten nötig, das Tempo kommt vom Heiler, nicht vom Tank.

Ich verlasse Gruppen immer dann, wenn:

Die Hexe/Mage/Eule/Ele/DK/Pala bombt, bevor ich eigentlich bei der Gruppe bin. Bestes Beispiel: Grube, nach Ick. Der Gang hoch, 3 Caster pro Gruppe. Als Krieger einfach. 1. Caster anstürmen, zum 2. laufen, Schild ins Gesicht, zum 1. laufen, 3. die Waffe an den Kopf werfen, Donnerknall, Spalten, Schockwelle. Alle bei mir, alle bombbereit. Aber viele haben die Angewohnheit den Kampf eher so zu gestalten.
1. Anstürmen (Feuerregen/Blizzard/etc.) 2. Schild ins Gesicht (Aggro) 3. Spott, Abfangen, Donnerknall, letzten Caster ranholen (DD tot) Schockwelle, der Rest bombt weg. 

Wer das mehrmals macht, ist weg. Oder auch im Tunnel. Ich sag noch: ICh zieh bis zur Mitte, KEIN Schaden (hab'n Makro dafür) Ich lauf rein, 5 Meter vor mir sehe ich Tod und Verfall oder wie sich das Ding nennt, der Vergelter neben mir schmeißt seine Weihe an. Ich spiel PingPong um die Mobs einzusammeln, bewege mich schneckenhaft weiter und am Ende sind 2 DDs tot, weil der Heiler das nicht geheilt kriegt. Wenn ein PlattenDD von vier Mobs auf die Fresse kriegt, dann ist das Ende der Geschichte. Sowas macht mich wütend. Sowas lässt mich die Gruppe verlassen. Lernresistente, gefühlte 3jährige, die nicht verstehen, was NEIN bedeutet. Ich kann das, also mach ich das. Egal was sonst. Da kann man sagen, was man will. Ich komm mir manchmal vor wie ein Suppenkasper.
Auch geil, der zweite Boss in Occulus hero. Der Boss mit dem höchsten Killcounter bei mir. Bei keinem Boss sterben die Leute so schnell und so viel wie bei dem. Der Heiler bleibt im Strahl stehen, die DDs werden von den halbkreisigen Blitzen gesprengt, nach dem zweiten Runde stehe ich am Boss, schlag alibihaft nochmal nach ihm, ehe ich ohne Heal schnell umkipp. Sowas ist frustrierend. Nach dem 4. Wipe durch den lernresistenten Baum (der eigentlich laufend am Besten heilen kann) hab ich die Gruppe mit dem Kommentar "Lesen und Lernen hilft" verlassen. ID im Arsch, kein Drache für mich -.-


Ich erwarte kein GS von 10000000000000000000 für ne Hero, nur wer in eine Hero geht, von dem erwarte ich einfach, dass er vorher in normalen Instanzen war. Es gibt bessere Waffen für Schurken als Saronitmesser als Instanzen, mit sowas geht man nicht HdR Hero. Ich frage mich sowieso, wie diese 600DpS Wunder überhaupt heroischen Instanzen zugelost werden können, wenn ein befreundeter, halbepischer Hunter nichtmal PdChero reindarf. Das System ist verbesserungswürdig *sfz*

Ich habe auch klein angefangen, ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut daran wie schwer es war. Aber ich habe mir Mühe gegeben und ich hatte Kontrolle über meine Klasse. Wenn ein, entschuldigung, absoluter IdiotenDD da reingeht und sich von mir ziehen lässt, dann krieg ich echt nen Rappel. Ich bin kein Personal-Trainer. Ich trainieren keine Pets, keine Waffenskills und ich versorge niemanden mit Rüstung. Wenn der DD einfach nicht über 1000DpS kommt aber ich sehen kann, dass er was macht, ist das für mich immernoch unverschämt, aber er gibt sich wenigstens Mühe. Aber so ein Autoshot-alle-20-Sekunden-AFK-Hunter mit 75 Kernhund und 3/400 Schusswaffenskill muss echt nicht sein. Ich skill meine Waffe ja auch erst und sag nicht: "Sorry, hab bisher immer Axt getragen, mein Tankschwert ist erst bei 54." Sowas ist unverschämt >< sowas vergrault mich. Sowas kann ich echt nicht ab.

Flamt mich, aber sowas finde ich zum Kotzen.


----------



## -Enkì- (1. Februar 2010)

Ich kann von letztens auch ein schönes Beispiel berichten.
Ich jointe mit meinen tankadin die gruppensuche um den heroischen dailiedungeon zu bestreiten...

wir landeten in hdz4. und der schurke sagte toll können wir den erfolg "zombiefest" machen.
der heiler der gruppe (schami) schrieb: "nein keine zeit!" ich entgegnete ihm und sagte lasst ihm doch helfen der erfolg geht leicht dauert gerade mal 5 min. länger die ini.
der heiler entgegnete: "er hätte auch noch ein real life und deshalb keine zeit...".
ja real life ist gut. sagte ich aber 5 min länger muss egal sein.

also starteten wir den erfolg... als ich mit den zombies um die kurve kam begann der zum vorigen zeitpunkt heiler die zombies zu killen und leavte die gruppe.
wir killten fix die zombies und der erfolg klappte trotzdem!
wir spielten die ini ohne heiler fertig da er sowieso nicht wirklich gebraucht wird. richturteil des lichts reicht da schon...

aber solch ein verhalten trifft man heute leider immer öfters.
-- alles muss schnell gehen
-- viele beschimpfen andere als noob oder boon (und haben selbst nicht viel am kasten)
-- die hilfsbereitschaft nimmt extrem ab, ausser es hilft denjenigen personen weiter...

dabei vergessen sie anscheinend selbst wie sie anfänglich equiped waren bzw. durchaus froh waren das ihnen jemand geholfen hat!
es scheint so das bei einigen spielern der egoismus potenzmäßig zum lila pixelhaufen steigt ^^

bin schon gespannt wo dies in zukunft hinführt...

lg


----------



## Erulan (1. Februar 2010)

aua,aua,aua !!!!
ab eyoda kann ich nur sagen = ich bin nicht alein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja diese situationen kenn ich zu genüge
wenn der 5,8k gs schurken meint er müsse tanke weil ich als dk tank mit 5,3k gs net fähig bin, ok. aber wenn 2 dd mit 5,5k gs+ vorstürmen der heiler "grad mal lausige" 3,3k gs hatt, find ich persönlich unterirdisch.ich bin der tanktyp der auf den heiler achtet und ihn seine arbeit machen lässt, scheiss auf die zeit ob 5 min ini oder 20 min bis clear. auch hunter und eulen die wie die geisteskranken die halbe ini pullen und dann meinen = du kacknap tank spotte doch mal ab sind bekannt, pech wenn alles cd hatt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dass ich dann wegen unfähigkeit rausgewählt werde lässt mich inzwischen kalt. ich lass diese 5,8k gs+ amos inzwischen mit nettemn kommentaren genüsslich verrecken. wenn diese kiddys dann das beleidigen anfangen, ticket kommt freut euch über die wow sperre.
ich sagmal wenn die sich in icc raids mit ihrer gilde auch so verhalten, scheise sind die mies^^
ich will nur chillig ohne wipes und große repkosten meine 2 frostmarken abholen, is das zuviel verlangt???? aber solche XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (*zenziert) verderben einem das ganze spiel.

ich fordere einführung eines BRAINSCORE-meters!!!


sry fürs geflame aber wie sagte der vorredner?

Flamt mich, aber sowas finde ich zum Kotzen.


----------



## Huangwen (1. Februar 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Die Leute sollen auch mal eine Chance haben das "Tanken" zu lernen und wenn die DD´s gleich nach einem Wipe abhauen finde ich auch nicht gerade Fair den anderen gegenüber.
> 
> 
> mfg



Jawoll! Nur mit dem entscheidenden unterschied, das man in hero inis nicht anfängt das tanken zu üben.

Negativbeispiele wie vorher schon erwänt sind mir auch untergekommen: (bin selber Diszi, und annehmbar gut im heilen)
I.

Depperte Tanks ( Gearscore ca. 5000 ) 
-Hero HallenDerReflektion- kurzgefasst, der tank will am anfang in die {von mir gehasste} ecke, um die wellen dahin zu locken. Und wir kommen mit dahin.
 	(vor der Eckenwahl noch geschrieben, dass ich einen untoten Fernkämpfer mit dem kreuz markiere und fessel)
 Los gehts alle in der ecke, ausser der tank, der steht neben dem boss -> untoter jäger und mage kommen nicht in aggro range,
 also fessel ich die markierte mage, heile was das zeug hält, da die aggro nicht gehalten wird und zum überfluss rennt der tankende depp 
 zu meiner gefesselten mage und kloppt die frei (hirnverbrannter gehts nicht). Nächste welle kommt ohne pause,
 	mach also meine gotteshymne an, damit ich in der zeit schnell schreiben kann "tank gleich bitte zu uns in die ecke stelln und bt kein dmg auf gefesselte"
 Das ging aber so weiter, wie vorher und bei der 4. welle waren dann 2 dd´s tot und der tank haut ab -> alle tot

Sowas in der art ist mir mehr als nur einmal passiert und daraus schlussfolgere ich 1. Gearscore is fürn arsch und 2. dd´s machen einen auf tank wegen der warterei in d-finder und hoffen auf top heiler.
(den stress tu ich mit nie wieder an, soller sich nen anderen depp suchen, der ihn da durch zieht für seine marken)

II. 
Dämlicher Dungeonfinder.(mal davon abgesehn, das ich eigenlich fast immer die selben inis machen muss)

-Hero Grube von Saron(oder so)- Anfangsgruppe Krieger mit annehmbaren werten und 3 Magiern ich wiederhole 3 MAGIER und alle LOW-equipped
 	Fazit, habens geschafft, aber erst nachdem die 1200 und 1250 dps mage weg waren (mehr oder weniger freiwillig).

 	Wieder Grube, 2dd´s wieder mit 1500 dps werten aber diesmal nur 2 mages eine davon aber annehmbar. Am Hang zur höhle hoch sinmer dann draufgegangen, nach
 	2minuten an der ersten gruppe ( das der gefesselte immer wieder durch dmg befreit wurde bin ich ja gewohnt) nach langem geschreibe is dann die hexe, die keine peilung von
 der spielweise eines hexers hatte gegangen, weils einfach keinen sinn hatte mit so wenig dmg. Danach gings dann wieder besser.

Fazit: der d-finder muss überholt werden! es kann nicht angehen, das die dahergelaufenen anfänger rudelweise in die doch anspruchsvollen inis gelassen werden.

Mein vorschlag: man müsste erstmal alle inis vom unteren schwierigkeitsgrad angefangen durchgearbeiten, bevor man zum Frost-Markenfarmen zugelassen wird.
(das sollte dann genug übung für den char dartellen)

Ich glaub die wollen nur schnell an besseres equipp, scheiss egal, ob der spielspass der anderen davon beeinträchtigt wird

Beispiel dazu:
-ICC 10er- wieder ein hexer mit 1700dps beim trash, so 3500 GS(hatte sich irgendwie eingeschmuggelt), der nach langem hin und her (wir haben es mit aller freundlichkeit und ausführlich
 	erklärt, warum er nicht mitmachen kann) dann freiwillig gegangen ist.

UND seine Aussage trifft den Nagel (bezüglich meiner schnell an equipp um jeden preis Theorie) auf den Kopf; 

 Zitat:" Aber ich wollt doch auch mal besseres equippment haben"

Ja dann geh erstma PDC!

So, dampf abgelassen!

Wünsch euch noch einen schönen tag und hoffentlich besseres gruppenglück als ich es hatte.


----------



## Erulan (2. Februar 2010)

Huangwen schrieb:


> So, dampf abgelassen!
> 
> Wünsch euch noch einen schönen tag und hoffentlich besseres gruppenglück als ich es hatte.



jo mein beileid erstmal. da ich neben dk tank noch palaheiler hab, kenn ich die inis auch von beiden seiten, is schon extrem was manche da anstellen.
schätze wenns genug blizz foren flames gibt wird blizz das ändern. vorher werde ich grube und hdr meiden sogut es geht und bei den alten heros weiter machen wie bisher. ich lass die naps verrecken, wenn die zu doof sind, oder spann dann die gilde ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . naja so wie im mom uis is das rnd server ini system voll mist.


tröste dich du bist nicht allein


----------



## Initus (2. Februar 2010)

Grausame Wahrheit!

Als DD (mage) gerate ich gerade in letzter Zeit immer häufiger auf diese tankenden Klassen, die irgendwie auf der Flucht zu seien scheinen. Keine Zeit für ein Hallo vor dem ersten Pull, kein stehen bleiben bis die gepullte Mobgruppe das Zeitliche segnet, sondern fleissiges weiter gerenne um die Instanz in 10 Minuten Maximalzeit abzuschliessen.

Diese Tanks landen im Anschluss in der Regel auf ignore, denn es macht keinen Spass oder Sinn wie durch einen Schlachthof zu rennen und zu metzeln! Dies könnt ihr gerne im BG machen.

*Im Grunde macht nicht der Dungenfinder das Suchsystem schlecht, sondern ausschliesslich diese egomanischen hirnentleerten Gamer, die an nichts denken können, ausser an ihre eigen Marken!
*
Da ich nicht nur einen Magier als Klasse spiele, sondern auch stolze Spielerin eines Bärchens bin und täglich mindestens eine Hero tanke, weiss ich wie schnell es vorkommen kann, als Tank auch mal auf Platz 1 im Damage zu stehen. Nun mal ehrlich, na und? Es ist doch egal wer den "so tollen Damagemeter" anführt, hauptsache die Gruppe hat gemeinsam ihr Ziel erreicht. Denn nicht der einzelne , sondern die Gemeinschaft löst die Aufgabe. 

Ich könnt noch Seitenweise über solche Tanks berichten, damit allerdings ändert sich nichts. Nehm diese Tanks und setzt sie (auch Realmfremde) mit klick auf dem Namen im Chat auf Eure Ignore und ihr seht sie nie mehr wieder, mehr kann ich euch nicht empfehlen. 

Ich persönlich gehe lieber gemütlich mit nem Frischling (er sollte es am besten am Anfang kurz erwähnen) durch eine Instanz und erklär ihm den Boss, als wenn ich das Gefühl nicht los werde, dass Arthas persönlich hinterher rennt und mein Acc wohl gelöscht wird, wenn ich da net in 10 Minuten wieder raus bin.

So long

liebe Tanks überdenkt Euer Verhalten 


magische Grüsse Initus


----------



## BeSp (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
was kann man zu all den Geschichten noch sagen!? Beeilt euch nur immer schön, Zeit ist ja schließlich Geld.. äh Gold ;-) 
Das neue System macht es ja auch ziemlich einfach Gruppen ohne Kommentar zu verlassen, schließlich können die ja gerne auf ihrem anderen Realm versauen. Man sieht sich ja im Zweifelsfalle eh so schnell nicht wieder. Also warum groß Mühe geben? Schließlich könnte man in 15 Minuten wieder an der gleichen Stelle mit einer besseren Gruppe stehen als sich eine halbe Stunde quälen zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scherz beiseite, aber die Erfahrungen sind auch nicht immer der schlechten Natur:
Kam letztens mit meinem Heiler in eine Random-Gruppe rein, und kurz darauf folgte auch noch ein Tank. Die Gruppe stand irgendwie in HdB vor ein paar Skeletten. Sah ganz stark nach Wipe aus, nur Heiler und Tank hatten wohl das Weite gesucht. Die drei jedenfalls waren ziemlich verzweifelt, aber mit etwas Geduld haben wir die Ini geschafft. Es war nicht leicht, aber machbar und gefreut hatten wir uns am Ende alle fünf über unsere Frostmarken. Die nächste Ini mit der gleichen Gruppe war die Schmiede der Seelen, bei Bronjahm kippten alle drei DDs um. Der Tank und ich haben den Boss allein in sagenhaften 13 Minuten gelegt. Es war stressig, ungewöhnlich aber schlussendlich doch erfolgreich und irgendwie doch funny.... 

Wenn man die richtigen Leute trifft, dann kann sogar WoW noch spannend und herausfordernd sein... Auch abseits von Raids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (2. Februar 2010)

Also ich leave die Gruppe denn immerhin hab ich keine Lust mit Leuten in eine Hero zu gehen die zu faul sind sich erst durch Normale innis zu Equippen und mit grünem Equip durch eine Hero laufen wollen.

Meistens sind es die die rumjammern das ich mehr ziehen soll und das es ach so langsam voran geht. Da sag ich nurnoch das ich innerhalb 2 Sekunden eine Gruppe hab und ihr mindestens 12 Minuten hier verbringen müsst bis ihr euch auflöst und den Handelschannel volljammert: Hey Lòllì von Durotan ist voll das Arschloch er hat die Gruppe verlassen weil wir keine lust hatten DMG zu fahren (Sind dann meistens die die vollgespammt werden im Handelschannel mit: LOL schau dir mal dein Equip an ist ja kein Wunder)


Fazit: Ich verlange ein Mindestequip genauso wie es von einem Tank verlangt wird das er Crit immun ist


----------



## shade69 (2. Februar 2010)

Angita schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich war gestern in einer RnD Grp zum Frostis sammeln.
> Unser Tank (der seinen Job echt gut gemacht hat) hatte gerade mal einen Item Level von 178 - also ein Frischling!!
> ...




danke und  /sign


----------



## Kjarrigan (2. Februar 2010)

Angita schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich war gestern in einer RnD Grp zum Frostis sammeln.
> Unser Tank (der seinen Job echt gut gemacht hat) hatte gerade mal einen Item Level von 178 - also ein Frischling!!
> ...



von mir auch ein dickes */signed

*wenn leute nunmal nicht so gut equipt sind das sie euch pdk25er ziehen könnten lasst sie doch einfach ihre heros machen, marken sammeln und sich dann ein paar tage später ihr t9 set holen um sich dann weiter zu equipen.

Wie wohl viele Vorposter gesagt haben (hab nicht alle post gelesen) ist von euch bestimmt auch keiner auf 80 gekommen und hatte instant alles für den derzeitigen endcontent (oder aus dem derzeitigen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Von daher, lasst sie in Ruhe, ihr Pros könnt ja durchrushen wie ihr wollt, versucht das doch bitte mal mit nem recht jungen (nicht lange 80 bevor hier wieder kiddy-flame kommt) tank oder heiler die langsamer sind, werdet schon sehen wies dann ausgeht.

MfG Kjar


----------



## Gliothiel (2. Februar 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Aus Prinzip Scheiße ich auf dieses Drecks Games Score. Gestern war ich mit Leuten in einer Ini die teils noch 200er Sachen hatten und was soll ich sagen? Wir hatten 1. Viel Spaß 2. Sind durch gekommen ohne Wipe es ist nur einmal ein DD weg geklappt 3. Angemessene Zeit etwas mehr als 30 Minuten.
> 
> Ich HASSE Tanks die einfach rein rennen Antanken und dann weiter rennen noch bevor alles tot ist oder Gelootet wurde vom Reggen ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> ...




DANKE!!!

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Ich bin derzeit im Besitz von 2 80er DDs und da hat man eine immens lange Wartezeit auf eine Ini und dann kommt man rein und ............ rennt

Das ist einfach nicht mehr komisch. 

Eine Gruppe zu finden mit der eine Inni noch Spaß macht wird immer schwerer.


----------



## Magickevin (2. Februar 2010)

@Durag Silberbart und seine /signer

Wisst ihr wie oft ein Tank zu hören kriegt er soll schneller machen? Wisst ihr wie das ist wenn DD's selbstständig werden und Aggro ziehen bis zum geht nichtmehr und selbständig pullen?
Tank zu sein ist in einer RND Gruppe der beschissenste Job den de haben kannst(Wer sagt das der immo die Arschkarte gezogen hat der ist noch t7 equipped und Ulduar zum teil Verpennt hat) Entschuldige wenn ich der Meinung bin wenn ein DD aus deiner Gruppe stirbt das sie selbst Schuld sind wenn sie Aggro ziehen..

Aus Heiler Sicht kann ich es genauso sagen wenn dir der Tank die DD's zu schnell sind lass sie halt sterben und sagt die sollen sich anpassen aber sag es im GRP Channel denn was glaubste wie oft ich als Tank zu hören gekriegt habe es ist zu lahm?


DD's wollen schneller durch das können sie haben und wennse Aggro ziehen sterben sie so einfach ist das ich persönlich mach mir da kein Stress


----------



## Nania (2. Februar 2010)

Kann ich als DD nicht zustimmen. 
Häufiger sehe ich es, dass der Tank ohne nachzudenken vorrennt, die nächste Mobgruppe pullt, während der Heiler noch ohne Mana am Boden sitzt und trinkt. 
Ansage oder nicht, das spielt keine Rolle. 

Klar ist Tank sein häufig eine nervenaufreibende Rolle. Mir tun die Tanks leid, wenn sie wieder mal angemault werden, wenn der DD drängt, wenn der Heiler wieder mit dem heilen nicht hinter her kommt oder wenn sonst etwas passiert. 
 Dies ist aber in meinen Augen keinerlei Entschuldigung für das häufig auftretende Fehlverhalten von Tanks. 
Auf der anderen Seite ärgere ich mich immer über die Tanks, die beim Auswahlverfahren in einer Rnd - Ini (beliebig) landen und dann abhauen, weil sie die Ini: 

a) zu einfach 
b) zu langweillig 
c) zu schwer
d) zu oft gesehen 
e) mit einer Gruppe, die nicht aus Klasse X, Y und Z, sowie Heiler H besteht, angeblich nicht zu schaffen sei. 
f) erweiterbar



Dieses Verhalten habe ich bisher NUR bei Tanks erlebt. Nicht bei DDs und nicht bei Heilern. 
Ich frage mich, ob denen nicht klar ist, dass man als DD dreimal solange auf eine Gruppe wartet, wie ein Tank oder ein Heiler, auf niedrigstufigem Level ist das noch schlimmer (30 Minuten Wartezeit). 
Der Tank kann schnell abhauen, er wartet seine 15 Minuten ab, und hat dann prompt wieder eine Gruppe. Bei einem DD ist das leider nicht der Fall.


----------



## Daryst (2. Februar 2010)

Das Prob kenn ich von meinem Diszi Priest.
Tank rennt vor und pullt auch noch 2-3 Gruppen und ich klick noch die buffs durch.
Mein erster Satz lautet in der Grp..alle aus der Ini gehen, der Tank geht mal kurz was dazu lernen,nämlich denken.
Tank fragt blöde was das soll...antwort, hektik ist hier nicht angebracht, vorallem net wenn die alle halb blau eq sind.
Dann sollte man das doch gemütlich machen. Die meisten Tanks sagen dann, dann leave ich eben.
Antwort: Hab einen in der Gilde, der gerne die Marken nimmt für ACC eq. Schon isser still^^

Als Healer hat man die MACHT ! xD

MfG


----------



## Erulan (2. Februar 2010)

jo kann vorkommen.
aber hier gehts net um spieler die normal durch wollen sondern um diese = ich hab keine zeit. ihr lahmen noobs. los schneller dummer tank. dämlicher heiler warum heilst du die XX.000 schaden nicht instant hoch? 	idiotenspieler.
 klar ich bin auch schon in burg durch 3 mobgrp gerannt um sie zu tanken, nur wuste ich nix vom blauen gear des heilers = wipe. ok passiert. hab mich entschuldigt und gesagt das dies vorgehen auf nathrezim in meinen gearkreisen normal is. und ich dachte das der heiler auch imba is. mein fehler. gut dann hab ich die ini normal getankt und ok alles easy. das war die erste woche mit neuem tool. sowas kann passieren, gut.

das schlimme worüber sich hier aufgeregt wird sind diese imba icc25 typen denen es net schnell genug gehen kann. ich mach auch gerne mit "low" lv 80 leuten ne ini durch kein thema.dass alle mal fehler machen ok und passiert, diese typen bauen scheise und sehen net ein dass sie schuld sind.
aber wenn ich sehe dann ein mage mit ulduar gear gs 4,5+ nur 1,5k dps in der gesammten ini macht, kommt mir auch was hoch. 2k sollten schon mit naxx gear drin sein.
es is halt das übliche der dd schimpft übern tank, der tank über die dd´s und der heiler is immer schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . das schlimme ist wenn diese 

zitat von initus:
*.............., sondern ausschliesslich diese egomanischen hirnentleerten Gamer, die an nichts denken können, ausser an ihre eigen Marken!
**
*hinnzukommen.

Heulende mitfühlenden grüsen

eru
*

*


----------



## Darkdamien (2. Februar 2010)

es ist doch ganz einfach so, dass die meisten einfach nur noch schnell schnell schnell alles durchrushen wollen, alle lassen sich davon anstecken, unter nem gearscore (ich hasse es) von 4000 wird man schon dumm angekuckt. als mein druide frisch 80 war bekam ich durch den dungeonfinder hdb, der tank, der selber nicht so mega equipt war sagte mir noch bevor es losging dass ich ein kack heiler wäre und bla bla, am ende is nicht ein einziger umgefallen in der ini. die hero´s sin allesamt so einfach dass man da eigentlich als heiler und dd nur 80 sein muss, und der tank sollte krit immun sein. und wer behauptet 22k life sind zuwenig, den lach ich aus, ich war mit meinem pala mit 22-23k life in den ersten hero´s und es hat super geklappt. solang sich die dd etwas dem itemstand des tanks anpassen und ein wenig aufs threat meter schauen alles kein problem.

also leute, schraubt die anforderungen etwas zurück, jeder hat mal klein angefangen. wegen dem gear eines andern verlass ich auf keinen fall ne instanz. wenn einer net spielen kann und die schuld auf andere schiebt schon eher, so wie neulich in pdc hero als mich der retri zugeflamed hat wo denn mein heal bleiben würde als er in weniger als 1 sek von full life auf 0 war und das ganze spiel 2 min nach dem battlerezz zum zweiten mal :-D


----------



## Achanjiati (3. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Leider sind aber in den Randoms hin und wieder 4 frische 80er mit ner GS von 2800 und einer  mit 5000 und das sollte dann entweder ein DD oder der TANK sein.



Schalt das AddOn aus und du hast das Problem mit einem GS von 2800 nicht mehr.
Frueher gings auch, geht auch jetzt noch. Wenn ich ohne zu sterben aus einer Hero wieder rauskomme, ist alles was ich wollte erfuellt. Marke, kein Tod, Inni fertig.



Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Als Heiler haste da keine Chance wenn ein DK mit 22K Live in Burg Hero die erste Grp komplett Pullt, und du nur noch siehst wie sein leben innerhalb von einer Sekunde auf NULL sinkt.


Doch, hat man. Wenn sich alle drauf einstellen und nicht jeder Hirn ausschaltet und die ueblichen Knoepfe drueckt, sondern auch mal ueberlegt was zu tun ist.
Tank hat nur 22K Leben und womoeglich noch gruene / blaue Sachen an? Was solls, dann heile ich halt situationsbedingt und nicht den brain-afk-normalen Kram. Und als DD fange ich halt erst etwas spaeter mit meinem Schaden an. Haben wir frueher gemacht, geht jetzt auch noch. Und gerade durch solche Sachen wie den TimeRun in HdZ merkt man doch recht schnell, das dies nicht sofort eine Auswirkung auf die insgesamte Laufzeit haben muss.


----------



## Braamséry (3. Februar 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> @Durag Silberbart und seine /signer
> 
> Wisst ihr wie oft ein Tank zu hören kriegt er soll schneller machen? Wisst ihr wie das ist wenn DD's selbstständig werden und Aggro ziehen bis zum geht nichtmehr und selbständig pullen?
> Tank zu sein ist in einer RND Gruppe der beschissenste Job den de haben kannst(Wer sagt das der immo die Arschkarte gezogen hat der ist noch t7 equipped und Ulduar zum teil Verpennt hat) Entschuldige wenn ich der Meinung bin wenn ein DD aus deiner Gruppe stirbt das sie selbst Schuld sind wenn sie Aggro ziehen..
> ...



Der Tank hat eigentlich die Macht.

Bin also mal ganz anderer meinung.

Wenn ein DD meint, dass ich zu langsam pulle (ich war Tank, spreche also aus Erfahrung), aber der Heiler sonst vllt mit mana net hinterherkommt, kann er entweder gehen oder es aktzeptieren. Wenn der dann meint, dass er pullen kann habe ich dem heiler schon längst geschrieben, dass jeder der selbst pullt keinen Heal bekommt.

Dann hat der DD folgende Wahlmöglichkeiten:

- Er leavt und wartet 15mins auf die neue Ini und bekommt keine marken mehr.
oder
- Er macht weiter, nach den Regeln des Tanks, mit und greift in den 15Min, die er sonst wartet, noch marken ab.

Bei mir hat spätestens die Nichheilung des DDs Wirkung gezeigt. Dann war Ruhe und ich konnte ganz gechillt die Ini zu Ende tanken. 

Also sollte der entsprechende Tank auch das Machtwort ergreifen. Auch sollte er zu Beginn Lead fordern. Wenn ich kein Lead gehabt hätte, hätte ich auch keinen Schritt gemacht. Dann kann man Spieler, die z.B. beleidigend werden wegen des Pullens, nicht heilens o.ä., ja nicht kicken.

PS: Gemarked hab auch nur ich. Wer meinte, dass er außer dem ersten Mob, welches das wichtigste war, noch marken müsse, kriegte eine Bitte es zu unterlassen, sonst Kick. Klingt hart, aber sonst lernen solche Leute es oftmals nicht.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (3. Februar 2010)

lieber te,

wozu bitte brauchst du in ner hc-ini ein gruppenmitglied das 3k dps fährt? bekommst ne ini mit dafür vorgesehenem equip nicht gebacken? meine erfahrung: am lautesten nach equip, dps, gs usw. schreien immer die spieler, die erst seit den wotlk freeloot- raids was auf die reihe bekommen und zuvor an raidbossen kläglich gescheitert sind. 

ich war bis letzte woche seit märz inaktiv...demnach bestand mein equip aus ulduar u naxx items. 2. tag wieder online und gleich icc25 gegangen....und es geht wirklich locker mit dem equip, bisher hat kein einziger boss was drauf. leute wie du spamen jeden tag den /2 voll und stellen maßlos übertriebene equipanforderungen. da frage ich mich doch glatt, bekommt ihr ohne top- equip nix auf die reihe?


----------



## Kipp (3. Februar 2010)

Da mein Tank-Twink nun auch 80 geworden ist kann ich guten Gewissens sagen, dass ich auf Leute wie den TE verzichten kann.
Ich hab zugesehen, dass ich critimmun bin und dann ab die Post.

War sehr interessant: ins Tool, instantinvite. 

Komme rein, schaff es gerade noch hallo zu sagen, und prompt trötet der erste DD "LOOOOOL, LOOOOL der Tank hat 24k life, ROFL"

Während der Levelphase, die ich auch als Tank absolviert habe, habe ich eine wichtige Sache gelernt: Als Tank bist du Gott. Ein DD, der bis zu 20 min auf einen invite wartet, hat menschenwürdig zu spielen und mir oder dem Heiler nicht das Leben schwerzumachen.

Bei Leuten, die sich wie der oben genannte DD verhalten, drücke ich Enter, tippe "/p bitte auf ja klicken" und ab dafür. Regel 2: Du kannst kein kickvote vom tank (respektive Gott) überleben.

Ich habe großes Verständnis für Spieler, die mit dem Char gerade erst 80 geworden sind und deshalb gummeligen Schaden fahren, den Weg nicht kennen oder sonstwelche Probleme haben. Sie sind mir auf jeden Fall lieber, als DDs die demonstrieren, wie toll sie mit einem Gearscore von 5300 dem neu-Tank die Aggro klauen können.

Um deine Frage zu beantworten: *ja, es ist richtig, dass du in solchen Situationen die Gruppe verlässt. Man kann auf Leute wie dich sehr gut verzichten.*

Ich kann solche Leute nicht verstehen, wenn man frisch 80 ist hat man halt nicht so supertolles Equip. Dauert eben 5-10min länger.
Ich geh mit meinen PEWPEW Jäger, der am guffel-rnd-Hero boss seine 9k fährt auch nicht aus Gruppen weil die Leute nicht so super sind. Dann halte ich eben Totstellen und Irreführung auf CD. Dann liegt der Trash eben erst nach 15 statt nach 10 sek.
Dann reggt der Heiler eben nacht jeder zweiten Gruppe Mana.
Dabei kann man sich super unterhalten und dem sozialen Aspekt von WoW fröhnen, denn die andere 4 in der Gruppe droppen keine Marken, sondern sind Mitspieler. 

Meine Meinung: Das neue Tool ist super. Mit RND Spielern können Inis mindestens genausoviel Spaß machen wie mit Gildenmitgliedern.
Heute erst wieder erlebt: Rnd hero, HDR Ladebildschirm. Komm rein, man begrüßt sich. Heiler fragt nach: "du bist critimmun, oder?"
"jop, bin ich, Tool sagt Equip reicht, also ab die Post!"
Kein Wipe.
Tankaxt droppt, ich würfel Bedarf (obwohl der "kleine grüne Kolben", der laut Tooltip gerne drischt, Stylemäßig unschlagbar ist). Genauso der DK, der sich nebenbei als einziges Ar.... in der Gruppe entpuppt. Ich bekomms, weise den DK höflich darauf hin, dass es nicht sehr nett ist, dem Tank seine Spielzeuge wegzuneeden und dass seine Mutter sicherlich enttäuscht von seinem Verhalten wäre.
Wurde ne spaßige ini, inklusive Ghularmee bei den Monstrositäten vom Lichkönig, bei denen sich der DK nicht entblödete zu sagen: "LOL dreh die weg die kotzen!" (während seine Ghule die Monstrosität so schnell abspotteten, dass ihr vermutlich vom rotieren schlecht wurde).

Als dann das nette Tanktrinket droppte und der DK wieder dringenden Bedarf anmeldete, haben sogar alle in der Gruppe Bedarf gerollt, damit bedürftige Tanks mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit doch an ihren Kram kommen. 
Folge war natürlich Ragequit vom DK, aber wir hatten danach noch ne Minuten viel spaß zusammen.


----------



## Marrdugk (3. Februar 2010)

Hiho!

Naja, ich hab hier nu ma gelesen und mir ist ma aufgefallen dass der TE meint, ein 22k Tank kann doch nicht 3 Gruppen auf einma tanken. Vielleicht hat er ja recht, und vielleicht sieht eben dieser Tank auch ein, dass 3 Gruppen doch etwas zu hart sind mit seinen 22k...und wenn er dann sagt, UPS SRY....alles klar, entweder hat er nen Moment gepennt und irgenwas falsch gemacht oder es war einfach nur ein dummer Fehlpull. Wegen sowas die Gruppe zu verlassen ist doch etwas,...nun ja, ich sag mal DUMM!! Es ist der Anfang der Ini gewesen, da kann man noch ma schnell sagen, dies das blaablaa und gut.
Denkst du nicht, TE, dass der Tank danach gecheckt hat was los war? Oder setzt du einfach mal vorraus, dass jeder sofort alles wissen muss und alles wissen kann?

Ich kenne das Gruppenspiel aus allen 3 Perspektiven und habe so auch schon einiges an Erfahrungen sammeln können. 
Meistens fällt mir allerdings auf, dass die DD´s nicht wissen was ihr Job ist. Soll heissen, die bomben alles nieder sobald was in Reichweite ist und heulen dann rum wie blöd, weil der Tank keine Aggro halten kann. Ja wie denn auch, wenn der Tank nicht ma die Chance hat Aggro zu erzeugen?!
Dann fällt mir auf, Tanks mutieren immer mehr zu ner Art Terminator. Sie kommen in die Ini, rennen los machen ihr Ding um Aggro aufzubauen, rennen mit 5-6 Mobs im RÜCKEN weiter zu den nächsten 6 Mobs, bleiben grade so vielleicht am Leben, aber dafür hat einer der DD´s das Ende gefunden. Also Rezzen...Mana low, setzten Mana tanken <--> Tank rennt weiter als wäre sein Name Forrest Gump, kippt um und heult rum warum der Heiler nicht da ist. 
Nur die Heiler, die sind meistens die die die Sache entspannt nehmen. Und das ist auch gut so, finde ich.

Aus Tanksicht taste ich mich an die Gruppe ran, mir ist egal welchen Stand das EQ hat. Warum?! Weil nicht das EQ entscheidet ob die Ini klappt sonder die 5 Leute die in der Ini sind. Wenn es die Gruppe erlaubt werde ich auch zu einem Terminator und rush durch. Aber das mach ich nur, wenn ich sicher sein kann dass der Heiler das auch alles geheilt bekommt. Ich schaue halt wie es mit dem Mana aussieht und lasse reggen, wenn es sein muss. Wenn die Gruppe es nicht zulässt, dann pulle ich Gruppe für Gruppe, auch wenn die Ini dann vielleicht etwas länger dauert. Und als Tank hab ich neben meinen Aggorerzeugenden Sachen noch eine weiter Macht!! Hehe, wenn ich seh, dass die DD´s es mal wieder soooo eilig haben stell ich mich schon mal hin und fake nen Pull <--> Spot, AoE und autohits.
DD´s kippen um, maulen...dann kommt die Tankansage: Wer ausser dem Tank meint Aggro haben zu wollen kann sie behalten und zusehen wie er damit zurecht kommt! Danch checken es diese Blitzkrieg-DD´s auch und lassen antanken, wenn dann einer abhaut, kein Ding dann wird zurück gepottet.

Als Heiler ist es auch echt manchmal sehr Grenzwertig in einer Instanz. Teilweise bekommt man Dinge zu hören, wo man sich einfach nur noch fragt: WTF?!
Aber auch Heiler haben ein extremes Machtpotenzial, hat ja schon mal wer geschrieben hier irgendwo. Als heiler kann ich einfach sagen, ach DD XY mach DMG ohne dass Tank antanken kann? Okay, XY darf Reppkosten farmen. Wegen sowas wurde ich schon oft von diesen DD´s dann angepupst, was der Mist denn soll und warum ich nicht heile?! Meine Antwort ist dann meistens die: Ich spiele wie ich es gelernt habe. Der Tank tankt, der Heiler heilt, die DD´s machen Schaden...Macht der DD einen auf Tank aber ist eindeutig kein Tank, dann hat der DD eben ein Problem und zwar keine Heilung.

LFG-Tool ist ne nette Sache wie ich finde, was aber nicht so nett ist, sind mache Spieler mit denen man dann in eine Gruppe kommt. Ich frag mich nur, warum das so ist?! Vielleicht ja weil es nur noch darum geht, wer ist der beste im Schaden, der geilste mit HP und der tollst im Heilen...
Total verloren geht dabei, dass es ein Spiel ist und es Spaß machen soll. Auch der Umgang miteinander geht verloren, weil alles nur noch schnell gehen muss. Wie oft war ich als Heiler in HdR hero und wie oft hab ich dann freiwillig gesagt, sucht euch nen anderen Heiler, ich pack die Ini nicht immer so gut, sorry...Manche sagen dann: Verpiss dich gimp...Mache sagen dann: Okay danke für deine Ehrlichkeit und wieder andere sagen dann: Hey, komm lass versuchen, mehr als wipen geht nicht! Und solchen Gruppen bin ich dann am dankbarsten, die es mit einem versuchen wollen wo man selbst der Meinung ist, es ist sehr hart. Umso schöner ist es am Ende, wenn man die Ini doch geschafft hat und einem am Ende sogar noch gesagt wird, mit deinem EQ hast du bessere Leistung gebracht als so manch anderer Heiler der Durschnittsitemlevel 245 hat.

Eine der wichtigesten Erkenntnisse die ich gewonnen habe ist die: Grade im Zeitalter von Gearscore und Erfolgspunkten ist das wichtigste was einen Spieler auszeichnet die Ehrlichkeit, seine eigene Fähigkeiten der Gruppe mitzuteilen grade dann wenn man einer dieser "Low-Bop´s" ist.
Denn wo wäre ich heute, wenn ich nicht die Chance gehabt hätte das Tanken zu lernen`?
Wo wäre ich heute, wenn ich nicht die Chance gehabt hätte das Heilen zu lernen?
Wo wäre ich heute, wenn ich nicht gelernt hätte mit anderen ein Ziel zu verfolgen und egal wie schwer oder weit es ist, es am Ende doch zu erreichen?
Ich denke, ich würde immernoch C&C mit Cheats spielen....


----------



## blindhai (3. Februar 2010)

Die meisten die hier meinen "Ey der konnte voll nicht tanken" sind meist diejenigen die auf irgendwas ballern aber nicht auf das was sie sollen. Ich meine damit nicht bomben sondern gezielt ein anderes Ziel zu fokussen weil man dieses dann selber umhauen kann. Ich meine welche Aufgaben hat eigentlich der Tank? Er soll die Aggro von seinem Fokus halten und der Rest soll auch nicht weglaufen. Das reicht für ne Hero!
Ich mache es mittlerweile so, dass ich Leute die Aggro von einem Mob ziehen indem sie es fokussen (ich lasse mir die Ziele der Spieler anzeigen!)...tja die sterben halt mal ne Runde wenn sie es nicht schaffen den Mob zu killen. Danach spotte ich ihn mir dann zurück. Wenn sie sich dann beschweren, dann sage ich ihnen halt, dass sie nicht Rambo spielen sollen. Wenn sie dann leaven wollen...tja, durch den Dungeonfinder sind die Tanks zum Glück in der Lage, dass sie selber fast instant eine Gruppe finden aber DDs meistens nicht. Dann müssen diejenigen halt warten und können in der Zwischenzeit mal darüber nachdenken was sie selber evtl. falsch gemacht haben. Ich weiss, dies ist einer sehr harte Einstellung aber manche denken sie könnten sie benehmen wie Hinz& Kunz und meinen, dass sie damit durchkämen...bei mir jedenfalls nicht mehr!


----------



## Saiyida (3. Februar 2010)

Gestern war ich mit meinem DK-DD(twink) in HdS HC. dieser Char ist gerade seit 2 tagen 80 und rüstet sich noch über Heros aus ,zusätzlich ist er auf Marken angewiesen und auch möchte er genr irgend wann das Achievment " dungeonheld" schaffen,und auch Ruf mit Wappenrock. ,Ok ,das ist nicht soo wichtig ,aber nun gut.
eine Ini zuvor war ich Ahnkahet mitgelaufen . AusZeitgründen ,die wollten unbedingt durchrennen, hatte man sich auf den Prinzen und Herold Volazj beschränkt. Ich habe mich geärgert, weil ich werder den Urahnen zu Gesicht bekommen habe ,auch nicht den optionalen Pilzboss und auch nicht Jedroga . Schon mal 3 Marken weniger und womöglich entgangene Loots,mit denen ich möglicherweise meinen char hätte ausrüsten können. gut ich war geduldig und sagte mir ,dass ich danach gleich noch ne ini renne. 
also HdS. und da war es genau das Gleiche. Der Tank lief schnurstracks. durch zum event ,legte die Mobs auf dem Weg. MEine Frage nach dem Steinkoloss und der Maid ,wurde erst nach der 4. wiederholung beantwortet . die antwort war: das rentiert sich nicht,zuviel Zeitaufwwand . da war icvh mit meiner Geduld am Ende ,habe mich für diese rücksichtslosigkeit gegenüber Neu-achtzigern bedankt und habe die Gruppe verlassen . 
Frust pur.
Jetzt mal ne Frage an euch Imba-cool ICC und PDK-ausgerüstete Chars warum spielt ihr? Ich dachte Spielen soll Spass machen? aber ihr rennt da durch die Inis durch ,als wärt ihr in der arbeit oder auf der Flucht und nicht etwa in einem spiel. Ich kann diesen Stress nicht mehr ab und der Spass ist mir längst gehörig vergangben ,auch mit meinem Mainchar, einer Hexe ,die sich nach 4 Monaten Krankheitspause ,ständig Geflame anhören musste ,weil ich nach der Spielpause erstmal wieder mit ihr warm werden musste.Meine Güte! Warum muß man 3 KDPS in einer Hero fahren ?? frühhrer reichten auch 1k DPS und es wurde geschaut ,dass auch neue 80er was davon haben. Tanks und Heilern und auch DDs wurde im Gruppenspiel die Zeit gegeben, sich in ihre rolle reinzufinden ,sozusagen vorbereitetnd für Raids. Und jetzt ß Jetzt kommt anmache aus allen ecken ,wenn ein Tank für Drek´Tharon Hero noch nicht PDK Equipt ist und wenn er für die ganze Ini 30 min braucht . so macht mir spielen kein spass mehr! Dank solchen Leuten wie dem Topicersteller!


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> @Durag Silberbart und seine /signer
> 
> Wisst ihr wie oft ein Tank zu hören kriegt er soll schneller machen? Wisst ihr wie das ist wenn DD's selbstständig werden und Aggro ziehen bis zum geht nichtmehr und selbständig pullen?
> Tank zu sein ist in einer RND Gruppe der beschissenste Job den de haben kannst(Wer sagt das der immo die Arschkarte gezogen hat der ist noch t7 equipped und Ulduar zum teil Verpennt hat) Entschuldige wenn ich der Meinung bin wenn ein DD aus deiner Gruppe stirbt das sie selbst Schuld sind wenn sie Aggro ziehen..
> ...



/sign

ICH gebe das Tempo vorals Tank! Das bedeutet, ich passe auf dass der Heiler genug mana ich und die dds bei vollem Leben und meine Runen nicht auch cd sind wenn ich angreife! Wem das zu langsam ist...nur zu! Pull doch...und stirb. Sogar wenn es der heal ist, ich pack danach ghularmee aus und eine mobgruppe geht so sicher down. Danach votekick, und schon ist frieden.

Und wir Tanks habens generell nicht einfach, nicht nur beim pullen.
WAS nur 31 k hp nee sry kb zu wipen (Ulduar weekly >.<)
Kommt euch das bekannt vor?

In einer Hero:
Man setzt Dnd und da...*RUMMMMMS CHARGE KLINGENSTURM! Blizzard hoch 2! Kettenblitzschlag!*...nn haemmert man auf die Tasten wie ein irrer, um einen Mob an sich zu binden.

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
* blindhai*

eigentlich hast du ja recht, aber 1 ist HdS eine richtige hassini bei vielen tanks (auch mir...sie ist einfach so langweilig und uninteressant gestaltet) 
und auch dir sollte es zu gute kommen, das du auf diese weise schnell die Marken und das Gold abgreiffst.[/font]


----------



## Quintusrex (3. Februar 2010)

was das 3 gruppenpullen angeht.


mein neu 80er Palatank pullt im normalfall keine 3 gruppen. nur ist es meistens so, dass dann ein "netter" DD meint, er müsse mir beim pullen behilflich sein und den rest auch noch holen.

solange jeder sich an seine aufgaben hält, reicht ein 22 oder wie mein pala 24 k tank für ne normale hero völlig aus. die 3 neuen Inis würde ich aber mit dem tank noch freiwillig verlassen, übertreiben sollte man es auch nicht.

richtig schlimm ist das "ich mache was ich will, ihr habt doch eh keinen ahnung" in den classic inis beim twinken. einige scheinen es nicht mitbekommen zu haben, dass es mit lvl 20 selbst mit goldenem zeugs und gefühlten 100 besuchen in BSF, noch immer was anderes ist als wenn ich mit nem GS von 5k+ burg hero gehe.


----------



## Stroog (3. Februar 2010)

@TE: Solltest Du zufällig im Realmpool Hinterhalt sein ( ja ja, nicht der imbaste realmpool aber trotzdem recht gemütlich ^^) PM mir mal deinen Ingamenamen, damit ich von vornherein sicherstellen kann das wir und nicht aus versehen über den Weg laufen. 

Als erstes finde Ich dies Thema an sich schonmal voll überflüssig. Laut Blizzard soll ja das SNG tool meines Wissens nach so fuktionieren das "erfahrene Spieler" (sprich Halbgötter in T10 wie unser anbetungswürdiger TE) mit weniger erfahrerne Spielern ( sprich blau equipte Gescore-unter-2900-kackboons-die keine-3kDPS- fahren-und-nur 22k-Life-haben) zusammengelost werden. Wenn ich da was falsch verstanden hab flamed mich von mir aus. ^^
Daher verstehe ich das Problem nicht so ganz: Es zwingt dich ja keiner das SNG tool zu nutzen. Such dir einfach 4 anderen Helden die genauso unfehlbar sind wie Du und lass es krachen... 

Um nicht missverstanden zu werden: Ich selber nutze auch Gearscore.
Ich nutze diese allgemein verteufelte aber in meinen Augen stellenweise doch recht nützliche tool vor allem dafür festzustellen wie raidtauglich jemand ist. Bevor das geflame jetzt losgeht: Mir ist klar das Gerscore bzw. equip in WoTLK nichts ausagt.
Zumindestens nicht wenn man es alleine nutzt und sich nur auf irgendwelche 5xxx werte verlässt. Zusammen mit ein paar gemütlichen Test Hero Inis, einem netten Gespräch im TS, Erfolgscheck, nachfragen bei anderen Leuten ect. klappt das aber meistens wunderbar.
Allerdings finde ich es gradezu lächerlich GS dazu einzusetzen eine Hero Ini zu bestreiten bzw. für irgendwelche Popelinis die auch mit frischen 80ern nicht sonderlich schwer sind irgendwelche wahnsinnigen DPS oder HP Werte zu fordern und irgendwelche Gruppen deswegen zu verlassen.
Wenn Ich z.B. Bock auf ne Ini hab und das SNG tool mal wieder nichts hergibt ( bin halt in erster Linie DD) dann such ich mir im Chat halt ne Gruppe zusammen - dabei kann es dann auch mal vorkommen das jemand das SNG tool noch nicht nutzen kann und am im Tool integriertem Equipcheck scheitert... Na und? Dann wird halt die Gruppe so aufgefüllt und halt ganz "oldschool" zum Instanzeingang geflogen. Kostet mich nur n müdes Lächeln. Ich verlier dadurch in dem Moment eventuell 2 Marken - knüpfe aber dadurch halt Kontakte - man trifft sich immer mehrmals... 

Mal abgesehen davon das Ihr ( also Leute wie Du lieber TE) mit Sicherheit einer der Gründe seid warum WoW im allgemeinen immer einfacher wird... 3k DPS? Wie soll man das als frischer normal 80er schaffen wenn man nirgends mitgenommen wird?
Falls du den Wink jetzt verstehts...

Sorry - aber ohne beleidigend werden zu wollen - Solche Leute wie Du lieber TE sind für mich einfach nur Kackb00ns in T10 (or whatever...)


----------



## DreiHaare (3. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich mit meinem Heiler unterwegs bin, ist immer 1 Tank aus der Gilde dabei...und umgekehrt. Wenn ein Random-DD meint, er müsse pullen, bekommt er genau eine einzige Verwarnung. Beachtet er sie nicht, kommt keine Heilung mehr und er verreckt eben, weil unser Tank ihm auch nicht mehr die Aggro klaut. Wem es nicht schnell genug geht, der soll gefälligst mit einer kompletten Gruppe aus der eigenen Gilde gehen...und nicht selbst in Random-Gruppen pullen...oder eben einen Tank spielen.
Wir schauen immer genau hin, mit wem wir unterwegs sind und passen die Geschwindigkeit dem schlechtest ausgerüsteten Spieler an. Schließlich haben wir alle mal ganz klein angefangen.

Geht mit befreundeten Spielern in diese Randoms und betretet sie als Gruppe, man hat dadurch nur Vorteile.


----------



## DreiHaare (3. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des Zockens,
> 
> Es gibt ja die schöne Möglichkeit das sich Random-Grp in einer INI zusammenzufinden. Aus verschienen Servern.
> 
> ...




Himmel, bist du eine Wurst


----------



## John_T_Clark (3. Februar 2010)

Das größte Problem was ich finde ist, wenn man diese 22 - 25 k Tanks, bekommt sich diese anschaut, und dann feststellt das diese nix gesockelt und nix verzaubert haben, sowie man was sagt sind sie beleidigt, oder man will ihnen tipps geben, spiele selbst Schami-Heal, Pala-Tank und DK-Tank.
Oder noch besser man bekommt einen DK _ Tank der mit einer 2H Waffe tank aber seine Skillung für 2 einhänder ausgelegt ist, und wenn man ihn drauf anspricht, kommt "halts maul du hast keine Ahnung"
Das ist der größste Witz finde ich.


----------



## Rock79 (3. Februar 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Wenn ein Random-DD meint, er müsse pullen, bekommt er genau eine einzige Verwarnung. Beachtet er sie nicht, kommt keine Heilung mehr und er verreckt eben, weil unser Tank ihm auch nicht mehr die Aggro klaut.




Da geb ich dir vollkommen recht,solche Spinner fliegen bei mir nach dem igno auch raus oder gehn von allein weil sie nur verrecken.


----------



## Topfkopf (3. Februar 2010)

Also ich finde es ja auch eine Frechheit was sich da manchmal in die Heros traut. Also der Tank sollte mindestens 12341kkk Live haben, und jeder DD der weniger als 6574675 Quadrillionen DPS macht sollte sofort von Blizzard gebannt werden. Wie will man denn sonst die Heros schaffen und innerhalb von 5 minuten soviele Frostabzeichen wie möglich sammeln? Ich kriege echt das kotzen wenn ich da so Tankkrieger sehe die bei einem Treffer doch tatsächlich Leben verlieren! Ja, es klingt unglaublich aber es gibt wirklich noch Tanks die keine 40000% Ausweich, Parier und Blockwertung haben. Also dieses dreckige Casualgesindel sollte man wirklich sofort und für immer von allen WoWservern bannen. 


Ok, jetzt mal schluss mit dem bisschen sarkasmus. Es sind Heros. HEROS!! Die sind sowqas von Lame das man die mit dem besten EQ, der besten skillung und ner menge Skill auch alleine versuchen kann (heißt nicht das es klappt aber ein versuch geht ja allemal) In einer Hero reichen 1k dps und 20k life vollkommen. Klar dauert es dann ein wenig länger als mit einer T234652 equipten gruppe wo jeder DD 100k dps fährt, aber hey, DU hast auch nicht mit T10 angefangen zu spielen. Und nur weils mal 10 minuten länger dauert als sonst einfach die gruppe zu verlassen ist ja mal total Asozial, besonders wenn man bedenkt wie schwer es ist bei den ganzen dpsgeilen Idioten einen ersatz zu finden der Lust hat von 5 bossen die letzten 2 noch mit zumachen und sich ne ID zu versauen. 

Ich sag immer: 5 Wipes sind drinne, dann is leave.


----------



## Flaviia (3. Februar 2010)

Naja, ich selbst habe auch 3 80er (Holy Priest, Palatank und eine Schurkin. Zur Zeit spiele ich allerdings eine Magierin hoch die sich im lvl 55  Breich befindet.

Auch dort ist es random oft zum heulen! 
Beispiel: gestern Schwarzfels....der Tank verlässt die Gruppe (was ich absolut verstanden hatte!!) weil 2 dd die Emote leiste rauf und runter klickten. Das heisst also: DD1 lachte, erzählte Witze usw und DD2 machte eifrig mit....
Auch mit 14 Jahren (ich weis durch Zufall wie alt die sind) sollte man schon Hirn haben... Das Ende vom Lied: wir haben alle abgebrochen.

Was ich auch nicht mag ist: man kommt in eine random Grp (egal ob hero oder nich) und kommt noch nicht mal zum buffen, schon rennt der Tank los.

Andersrum: ich bin mit meiner Palatankine nich der schnellste Tank (ich mags spassig und ruhig) und dieses gogogo nervt unheimlich!


----------



## RasDvaTri (3. Februar 2010)

13101987 schrieb:


> Mit was für einem Equip bist du damals in die Hero Inis gerannt?Warst du schon direkt T7 Equipt? Hatte dein Tank schon direkt 30k Leben und 50% Ausweichen + Parieren? Hat dein DD da schon direkt 5k DPS gemacht?
> Leute wie du vergessen, dass jeder mal klein angefangen hat. Sie rennen lieber egoistisch wie sie sind in 7 Minuten durch Burg Utgarde und haben vorher 15 Minuten gewartet bis der Debuff der Suche abgehauen ist als einem frischen 80er zu helfen und für die Ini 20 Minuten zu brauchen.
> Woher soll der liebe 22k Leben Tank oder der liebe 2k DPS DD denn sein Equip bekommen?
> Und ist es wirklich so schlimm in einer Instanz mal länger als 7 - 12 Minuten zu brauchen?
> ...



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teorlinas (3. Februar 2010)

Flaviia schrieb:


> Naja, ich selbst habe auch 3 80er (Holy Priest, Palatank und eine Schurkin. Zur Zeit spiele ich allerdings eine Magierin hoch die sich im lvl 55  Breich befindet.
> 
> Auch dort ist es random oft zum heulen!
> Beispiel: gestern Schwarzfels....der Tank verlässt die Gruppe (was ich absolut verstanden hatte!!) weil 2 dd die Emote leiste rauf und runter klickten. Das heisst also: DD1 lachte, erzählte Witze usw und DD2 machte eifrig mit....
> ...




Gehe davon aus, das du deinen Mage ähnlich "ruhig" spielen magst. Dann hättet ihr in den Schwarzfelstiefen stundenlangen Spaß gehabt. Wenn ihr die Ini mit Chars bestreitet, die für den Levelbereich sind. So etwas sieht man selten. Heute lässt man sich eher von einem Gildie oder RL Kumpel mit nem 80er durchziehen. Geht fixer und aller Loot gehört dir. Respekt für die Einstellung. Ich selber hätte da im Moment keinen Bock drauf, obwohl ich da mit meinen 3 80er auch durchgelaufen bin. Alle waren in einer Gruppe die für den Levelbereich passte. Die Ini ist sauschön aber elendig lang.


----------



## seriouswork15 (3. Februar 2010)

moin zusammen

hatte gestern auch sowas, ich bin mit meinen rogue rnd daily gegangen, die grp ansich war eigentlich gut, ausser ein schami der erst seit 10min 80 war. der tank schaute ewig lang sein eq an und flamte ihn was das soll, warum er mit dem gear in eine hero geht. er meinte dann er muss seine leistung bringen, aber der schami halt nicht, und danach hat er geleavt. 

was sind das bitte für leute, meiner meinung nach war das ein ebay char. 

ist ja ziemlich abnormal das man wenn man 80 wird heros gehen will um sein eq zu verbessern. 

naja treff ich den tank nochmal in einer hero wird er gekickt von mir, mit solchen leuten muss man einfach abfahren, da bekomm ich einfach nur hass, leute zu flamen weil sie keine 5k dps in einer hero schaffen. 

solche boons zerstören einfach nur das game!!!


----------



## manavortex (3. Februar 2010)

ich finde es auch absolut unverschämt von Charakteren, die noch nicht ICC25-equipped sind, in Heroinis zu gehen. Die machen doch viel zu wenig Schaden! Das geht doch garnicht mit dem Gear!


----------



## Kjarrigan (3. Februar 2010)

manavortex schrieb:


> ich finde es auch absolut unverschämt von Charakteren, die noch nicht ICC25-equipped sind, in Heroinis zu gehen. Die machen doch viel zu wenig Schaden! Das geht doch garnicht mit dem Gear!




/sign

sollen die doch erstmal rnd normal gehen, sich für marken t9 holen, dann pdk und icc weiter equipen und dann die heros gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Kjar


----------



## vandrator (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

also ich hab noch NIE! irgendeine Instanz verlassen und werde das mit sicherheit auch nicht tun! Wir haben alle mal klein angefagen und waren froh, daß wenn wir gute Leute erwischt haben, das Leben doch deutlich einfacher hatten in der Instanz wie wenn alle erst seit kurzem 80 erreicht haben und nicht in NHC-Instanzen HC-taugliches Equip zusammengefarmt haben.
Heute mache ich mit meinem DD dank ICC-Equip alleine so viel Schaden, wie zu anfangszeiten 3 DD zusammen...was stört es mich also wenn die anderen weniger Dmg als ich haben? Solange sie Ihre Klasse anständig spielen...Prima! 
Ich hab noch keinen bekannt guten Spieler aus den erfolgreichen Raidgilden gesehen der, egal in welcher Instanz, die Grp geleavt hat, weil der ein oder andere ihm nicht gut genug erschien! Nur die Möchtegern-Pro-Gamer (Egoisten trifft es eher besser) leaven...das sind die, die bei jedem Boss der auch nur den Hauch von Movement vorraussetzt, als erstes im Staub liegen. 
Du bist gut?!?...Dann zeig es den Anderen und helf Ihnen besser zu werden!

Das ist ein Spiel und kein Wettbewerb...Konkurenz gibts auf dem Schlachtfeld zwischen Horde und Alli oder in der Arena...aber ansonsten sollten wir miteinander und nicht gegeneinander spielen!

Greetz Vandrator


----------



## Starfros (3. Februar 2010)

13101987 schrieb:


> Mit was für einem Equip bist du damals in die Hero Inis gerannt?Warst du schon direkt T7 Equipt? Hatte dein Tank schon direkt 30k Leben und 50% Ausweichen + Parieren? Hat dein DD da schon direkt 5k DPS gemacht?
> Leute wie du vergessen, dass jeder mal klein angefangen hat. Sie rennen lieber egoistisch wie sie sind in 7 Minuten durch Burg Utgarde und haben vorher 15 Minuten gewartet bis der Debuff der Suche abgehauen ist als einem frischen 80er zu helfen und für die Ini 20 Minuten zu brauchen.
> Woher soll der liebe 22k Leben Tank oder der liebe 2k DPS DD denn sein Equip bekommen?
> Und ist es wirklich so schlimm in einer Instanz mal länger als 7 - 12 Minuten zu brauchen?
> ...




kenn ich nur zu gut....

in letzter zeit gehe ich auch mit meinem 232er Equipten Dk DD oder Krieger DD in HC`s ... wenn der Tank mal sagt bin afk oder sonst was... sagte man mir das ich bitte weiter tanken möchte in Offgear..... jenach dem was für ein heiler du dabei hast geht das recht gut. 
Der witz an der sache war gestern das der Tank wieder aus seinem AFK zurück gekommen ist und sagte nur Ja ihr braucht mich ja nicht und verlßt die Gruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xan on Fire (3. Februar 2010)

Swold schrieb:


> Zu deinem Beispiel mit dem Tank:
> 22k sind für einen Tank definitiv zu wenig, weil das ein Wert ist, auf den selbst DD heute kommen.
> ...



Wenn ich so einen Quatsch schon lese!  Meine ersten Heroes habe ich im Dezember 08 mit 21k Leben getankt, als die Caster sich noch einen abgefeiert haben, als sie auf 16k Mana kamen. Ich weiß nicht, ob das irgendwie eine Art von Alzheimer ist, die in der Comm rum geht, aber 85% vergessen echt, wie WotLK angefangen hat.


----------



## Nicorobbin (3. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Und zum thema Heilen...das kann ich...nur wenn der Tank innerhalb 1 Sekunde down geht kannste nix mehr heilen. Selbst mit einen Sofort-heilzauber der bei mir mit 7K Crittet wäre nix zu machen gewesen.



7K Crit? Schonmal überprüft ob du den höchsten zauberlevel benutzt? Selbst meine Blitzheilung crittet mit 11-12 K.
Zudem hat man als Heiler nicht nur die aufgabe verloren gegangenes Leben wieder aufzufüllen, ein guter Heiler erkennt schadensspitzen und kann ungefähr vorraussehen wann solche hereinkommen und dementsprechend agieren.


----------



## NoEpicsjustSkill (3. Februar 2010)

Also mal echt.Mittlerweile meint jeder Spacken einen Tank bewerten zu können über seine Gesundheit oder den "GS".

Ich hatte letzt einen Run.Der Tank war frisch 80 und alles.Und siehe da,obwohl ich ordentlich für Alarm gesorgt hab hat er es geschafft uns wipefrei da durch zu bringen.

Bringt das dein Weltbild ins wanken?Das nicht jeder der blaue Items hat ein Noob ist?

Ich geh sogar so weit zu behaupten dass ein großer Teil der Gearscoreheinis durch die Raids gezogen wurde.Items hat die keiner wollte oder brauchte und nun einen auf dicke Hose macht.

Flamed mich dafür.


----------



## Flaviia (3. Februar 2010)

Teorlinas schrieb:


> Gehe davon aus, das du deinen Mage ähnlich "ruhig" spielen magst. Dann hättet ihr in den Schwarzfelstiefen stundenlangen Spaß gehabt. Wenn ihr die Ini mit Chars bestreitet, die für den Levelbereich sind. So etwas sieht man selten. Heute lässt man sich eher von einem Gildie oder RL Kumpel mit nem 80er durchziehen. Geht fixer und aller Loot gehört dir. Respekt für die Einstellung. Ich selber hätte da im Moment keinen Bock drauf, obwohl ich da mit meinen 3 80er auch durchgelaufen bin. Alle waren in einer Gruppe die für den Levelbereich passte. Die Ini ist sauschön aber elendig lang.




Ich mags wirklich in Grp eher^^ aber: es kann auch mal fixer gehen (je nach Char)...Und: buffen und manareg (egal für wen!) sollte immer drinsein...


Dazu fällt mir noch ein:

Ich sage in ini : Mana

ein schurke meint: bomb nich soviel

Ich: wem kommt das denn zugute?^^

Tank: nerv nich rum 

-,-


----------



## Tomratz (3. Februar 2010)

Ich muss mich auch noch mal melden.

Dieser ganze Mist, a la "ich verlasse ne Gruppe, wenn die nicht alle imbaroxxor sind" geht mir immer
mehr auf den Keks.


Gestern Abend mit drei Gildies in ne Randomini gegangen, Ahn Kahet (mag ich nicht besonders, kommt
aber wahrscheinlich daher dass ich dort schon gefühlte dreiundzwölfzigmal war).

Der Heiler hat sich als erstes Mal entschuldigt, dass er diese Ini noch nie geheilt hat und hat um Verständnis
gebeten.

Wie weit kommt es noch, wenn sich ein Gruppenmitglied schon für seine mangelnde Kenntnis einer Ini oder
für schlechteres Equip entschuldigen muss?

Wir haben ihm erstmal gesagt, dass das kein Problem für uns ist und wir eben bissi langsamer machen, damit
er mit der Heilung nachkommt (er kannte die Ini immerhin als DD).

OK, ihm sind zwischendurch mal Leute verreckt, aber das hatten wir, als wir mit den Heros angefangen haben
ständig, also kein Grund sich weiter aufzuregen.

Bei den Bossen hab ich angeboten, notfalls mitzuheilen, was sowohl vom Heiler als auch von der Gruppe dankend
angenommen wurde (bin Feraldruide, aber paar Heilzauber hat der ja schliesslich auch).

Es gab keinen Wipe, beim Endboss musste ich tatsächlich mal eingreifen, aber die Ini lief recht flott durch.

Der Heiler hat bei dem einen Boss auch noch den Heilerstab bekommen und war riesig glücklich.

Fazit: Jeder hat mal klein angefangen und einem anderen zu helfen macht richtig Spaß.


----------



## Tidra-on (3. Februar 2010)

Xan schrieb:


> Wenn ich so einen Quatsch schon lese! Meine ersten Heroes habe ich im Dezember 08 mit 21k Leben getankt, als die Caster sich noch einen abgefeiert haben, als sie auf 16k Mana kamen. Ich weiß nicht, ob das irgendwie eine Art von Alzheimer ist, die in der Comm rum geht, aber 85% vergessen echt, wie WotLK angefangen hat.



Nicht nur das, sie vergessen wie das ganze Spiel angefangen hat.
Das ganze, ist ja nicht nur auf die Ne-Inis beschränkt. Das Gleiche geschieht schon in Norm Bc Inis. Ich spiele selbst einen Tank (noch nicht lange), und gehe mit seinem Lev (70) häufig mit ein 2 Freunden über den DF in ein paar Inis, vor allem um zu lernen und zu trainieren, wie ich den Tank am besten spiele. Doch bereits da wird man von 64ern Chars angemotzt...Go Go etc. Persönlich gefallen mir da DK-DDs die nicht den Mumm haben selber zu tanken aber fleissig um sich pullen. 
Aber auch wenn wir bei unserm wöchentlichen AQ 40 Fun Run mit 10 80ern, mal einen 60er mitnehmen, glaubt jener wohl meist das der Schlachtzug ja mal eben im Vorbeigehen gemacht ist. Ts braucht er nicht, Mikro ist ja eh meist kaputt. Und auf Erklärungen warten erst recht nicht. Dann noch fix alles wegbedarfen, und am Ende fragen wozu man denn überhaupt die ganzen Skarabäen und Götzen etc. braucht. -.-
Wenn dir dann am Ende eines solchen Fu(n)Runs ein oberwichtiger Icc Tank die DPS vorrechnet, sitzt man meist nur noch kopfschüttelnd vorm Monitor und ahnt welche Richtung das Spiel eingeschlagen hat.
Der DF an sich ist ne feine Sache, allerdings stört mich massiv das er mit 80 nur noch auf Die NE Inis beschränkt ist, und vor allem das das Suchtool für Grp-Quests entfernt wurde.


----------



## Latharíl (3. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> lol...gegen nen Baum hat ein HEAL Pala auch nicht wirklich ein grosse Chance...Ihr langweilt euch ja schon in den HERO´s weil die Dots schon genug heilung abgeben ;-)



also als palaheal solltest du auch möglichkeiten haben einen tank mit wenig leben am umfallen zu hindern..wenn nicht ->class fail

dieses "ich verlass die grp, weil mir des zu stressig is frische 80er durch ne ini zubegleiten, ich bin so imba da will ich mich nich anstrengen" verhalten wie du es zeigst hat dich eben zum besitzer des goldenen ende der nahrungskette gemacht. gz dazu.

ich persönlich hab als heiler/tank/dd auch schon frische 80er in der grp gelassen nach einer ini und sie mit ein, zwei leuten aus der gilde mehr oder weniger noch andre heros gezogen.

manchmal vergessen spieler wie du das alle mal klein angefangen haben und keiner von blizz t9 im briefkasten hatte als sie 80 wurden


----------



## Caxres (3. Februar 2010)

Nö paßt schon ganz gut.

Hab nen frischen DK. Nur blau und die craftbaren Epic Teile.
Das ist einigen einfach zu wenig.

Die Zeiten wo ein Tank antanken durfte, oder selbst bestimmte welcher Mob zuerst gepullt wurde sind vorbei...

Lustig ist auch das man eben von den "FullEpics" geflamed wird, man kann die Aggro nicht halten, der Heiler beschwert isch das man nicht zu heilen ist usw usf.
Auch die Ansage man übt noch sorgt meistens nur dafür das Leute die Gruppe verlassen und Fehler (egal welcher Art) dann dem Tank angekreidet werden.

Das es geht sehe ich immer wieder wenn ich einfach die Inis mit Gildies mache, der Heiler bekommt mich und die Gruppe locker geheilt und die DDs lassen einen antanken und schwenken auch mal auf ein anderes Ziel wenn es zu eng mit der Aggro wird oder nutzen ihren Aggro Reduce Skill.

In den Randoms will sich halt keiner mehr die Zeit nehmen. Auf 2 gute Gruppen die noch Lust aufs spielen haben kommen 8 die einfach nur durchrushen wollen.

Kann gut die Leute verstehen die ohne brauchbare Gilde da draußen auf Randoms angewiesen sind und wegen der neuen Mentalität rumheulen.

C


----------



## Flaviia (3. Februar 2010)

Wisst Ihr, was ich Schade find???


Das ich scheinbar keinen von den "verständnisvollen Leuten", die hier posten mal zu fassen krieg^^ (in Instanzen)

Aber: ich will nich meckern: es gibt gute und schlechte Tage^^


----------



## Kjarrigan (3. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> also als palaheal solltest du auch möglichkeiten haben einen tank mit wenig leben am umfallen zu hindern..wenn nicht ->class fail
> 
> dieses "ich verlass die grp, weil mir des zu stressig is frische 80er durch ne ini zubegleiten, ich bin so imba da will ich mich nich anstrengen" verhalten wie du es zeigst hat dich eben zum besitzer des goldenen ende der nahrungskette gemacht. gz dazu.
> 
> ...



1. Ich habe auch nie frische 80er geflamed oder gekickt weil sie schlechtes eq haben, so btw, und asozial ist dieses Verhalten allemal, aber:

2. "manchmal vergessen spieler wie du das alle mal klein angefangen haben und keiner von blizz t9 im briefkasten hatte als sie 80 wurden" stimmt nicht so ganz, das sind doch alle Roxxor-Ebay-Chars, die haben eben von vornherein eq und skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Kjar


----------



## Mandy041279 (3. Februar 2010)

Hi,


es ist klar dass es manche Leite aufregt wenn eine ini grp aus so wenig Schaden und einem Tank besteht der wenig Live hat. Voll verständlich für Leute deren char schon so "weit" ist.

andererseits finde ich es auch unfähr wenn von vornerein sprüche kommen wegen zu wenig DPS. Es gibt immerwieder anfänger in WoW,neue 80er die noch nicht die grosse ahnung haben. 

so wie JEDER auch mal war. Und diesen Leuten soll genuaso eine chance gegeben werden. auch im dungeon-finder. Sie werden nun mal in eine x-beliebige ini geworfen,auch wenn der Schaden nicht 

stimmt. In dieser situation sollte man eben schauen ob es in dieser Ini in der man sich befindet klappt. Und wenn nicht (Schaden zu gering u.s.w) dann muss das dann eben sachlich und freundlich geklärt werden.

einfach so abhauen und womöglich noch beleidigend werden finde ich das Letzte, kommt aber leider viel zu häufig vor.


----------



## blindhai (3. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*blindhai*
> 
> eigentlich hast du ja recht, aber 1 ist HdS eine richtige hassini bei vielen tanks (auch mir...sie ist einfach so langweilig und uninteressant gestaltet)
> und auch dir sollte es zu gute kommen, das du auf diese weise schnell die Marken und das Gold abgreiffst.[/font]



Ich habe zu HdS doch gar nicht geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## kobe24 (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

wenn ich mir diesen Thread so durchlese bin ich richtig froh das ich noch zu Naxx und Ulduar Zeiten 80 geworden bin. "Damals" wenn ich das so ausdrücken darf, waren die Leute noch etwas entspannter. Keine astronomischen DPS Anforderungen und kein Gearscore. Klar brauchte man minimale Anforderungen um HC Ini's erfolgreich zu bestehen aber wenn man mal bei einem Boss wipte war das kein Problem.

Heute heisst es noch nur GOGOGOGOGO, keine Zeit, brauche Marken; 

MFG
Kobe24 

Edit: Hatte damals als Tank mit Lvl 80 ca. 23 k unbuffed und war alles kein Problem!


----------



## Latharíl (3. Februar 2010)

Kjarrigan schrieb:


> 1. Ich habe auch nie frische 80er geflamed oder gekickt weil sie schlechtes eq haben, so btw, und asozial ist dieses Verhalten allemal, aber:
> 
> *2. "manchmal vergessen spieler wie du das alle mal klein angefangen haben und keiner von blizz t9 im briefkasten hatte als sie 80 wurden" stimmt nicht so ganz, das sind doch alle Roxxor-Ebay-Chars, die haben eben von vornherein eq und skill*
> 
> ...





ach ja, ich vergaß xD


----------



## itismenotyou (3. Februar 2010)

Hihi , ich hab meist überhaupt keine Zeit um zu schauen, wer wie equipt ist. Ist mir auch schnurz, hauptsache sie spielen gut. Mir macht es auch nichts aus mal reppkosten zu farmen solange der Ton in der Gruppe stimmt. Schrecklich finde ich nur dieses gogogo und das hetzen durch die Inis als gäbe es danach kein Leben mehr. Keine Zeit zum plündern oder ledern lassen einfach nur zack zack. Und ganz schrecklich finde ich Spieler die einfach die Gruppe verlassen, weil irgend ein Furz querhängt und noch nicht mal vorher kurz Bescheid geben, was sie den jetzt so genervt hat.

Also leavt nicht einfach in Randomgruppen!! Und ich klicke auch immer NEIN wenn einer ein Ausschlussverfahren gegen einen vielleicht mal schlechteren Spieler starten will!! Das ist für mich der Anspruch an das Spiel auch mal mit einer nicht so guten Gruppe ne Ini zu meistern. Wie langweilig ist es denn nur für die blöden zwei Marken durch ne Ini zu rauschen in 5 Min.????


----------



## Dalfi (3. Februar 2010)

So dann auch mal meine Sicht der Dinge.

Ich habe sowohl Tank GS 5k+ (DK) der bis Ulduar als DD unterwegs war und auch erst aufgrund von Mangel zum Tank mutiert ist. 

Ich habe auch in HC´s angefangen zu Üben mit seinerzeit kanpp 24k Unbuffed - ich habs am Anfang gesagt und es hat immer geklappt - mal einer Tot oder so das passiert mir auch heute noch.
Ich bin mittlerweile auch gerne schnell durch ne Ini weil ich noch 4 weitere Chars hab - aber wenn so wie gestern ein Baum dabei ist mit GS von knapp 3k und Acc und Grün/Blau Equipt ist mache ich das ganze auch gerne langsam und erkläre. 
Ich bin auch immer offen für Erfolge und kein Problem in HdZ 4 "Zombiefest" halt statt ~ 25 min ~35 min zu verbringen, wenn dadurch jemand seinem Roten Proto näher kommt.

Ich habe auch einen Baum GS 5k+ mit dem ich ohne Probleme durch jede HC ausser HdR rennen kann ohne einmal 80% Mana zu kommen, aber wenn der Tank neu ist und noch nicht so geübt oder überequipt ist gilt das gleiche wie beim Tank.

Als DD Verstärker-Schami GS 5,2k+ oder Hexer GS 5k+ oder Shadow GS 4,7k+ schaue ich halt auf das Aggro-Potential des Tanks bei den ersten Grp und dann richte ich mich danach. 
Mir ist egal ob die anderen DD´s mehr Schaden machen als ich oder so wie gestern in HdB z.B.: ich im Recount mit 5k+ und 48% des Gesamtschadens ganz vorne stehe. Wichtig ist das die Ini clear ist alle zufrieden sind und das ganze am besten ohne Wipe und in einer der Grp angemessenen Geschwindigkeit abgelaufen ist. 

Was ich damit sagen will ist nur das es nicht vom GS abhängt und alle mit GS größer XX sind die Super-Proller-Ini-Hetzer und alle mit GS kleiner XX sind die armen Neulinge die drunter Leiden müssen. Hatte auch schon DD´s in meiner Grp mit GS 3k+ und Recount von 1k die mich (mit Tank) permanent mit "ogog mach hin da keine Zeit" "ololo pull ma mehr der Heiler langweilt sich" Kommentaren im Channel genervt haben. Während GS5k+ und Recount 5k DD´s artig gewartet haben bis der low Equipte Heiler sein Mana voll hatte und auf gemarkte Ziele den Focus gesetzt haben.

Fazit: Bring the Player not the Gearscore.


----------



## Demostrus (3. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe kein Problem mit etw. schlechteren Random Spielern.... Ich meine gut wenn der Tank nicht critimmun ist, das ist natürlich sehr doof... aber niemand verpflichtet dich mit ner Random Gruppe beizutreten..... Zudem wo wäre man wenn man nur Gute Spieler da hätte...blup langweilig...... Zudem habe ich selber einen Pala twink, der hat auch rar-episches gear...und ca 20k mana....trotzdem stirbt niemand in der Gruppe, auch z.B. in FoS Hc....ich finde man sollte einfach mal die Vorurteile abstellen, und sich selber der SItuation anpassen, und mal ein bisschen Verständniss gegenüber neuen Spielern zeigen..... Ich meine du hattest auch mal 22k mit deinem tank.
lg


----------



## Lari (3. Februar 2010)

Ja, die Random-Gruppensuche...
Diesen Montag als Gruppe aus zwei DDs angemeldet, beide ICC Gear, relativ zügig der Invite. Tadaa, Halle der Reflexionen.
Tank: "Oh lol, sorry, ist nur eine markenabgreif speck, ist man ja in 2 sek in der ini..." und schwupps war er weg. Direkt gefolgt von einem anderen DD, dem die Instanz zu lang gedauert hätte.

Gott sei Dank blieb der Healpala mit Sternrufer als Titel in der Gruppe. 5 Minuten auf einen Tank gewartet, und dann endlich gestartet. Am Ende gabs auch den Erfolg.
Aber leider erlebt man viel zu oft, dass Leute leaven, weil es ihnen zu lang dauert (Heiler verpieselt sich nach 5 Minuten, weil es ihm zu lang dauert, weitere 10 Minuten später waren wir allerdings schon durch, Realitätsverlust pur) oder weil die Spec, vorzugsweise Heiler oder Tank, garnicht für Heros ausgelegt ist und sie die nur zum Anmelden nutzen, um schnell drin zu sein.

Das neue Tool ist eben ein Fluch und ein Segen zugleich. Idioten gab es schon vorher, jetzt trifft man sie allerdings öfter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (3. Februar 2010)

Flaviia schrieb:


> Wisst Ihr, was ich Schade find???
> 
> 
> Das ich scheinbar keinen von den "verständnisvollen Leuten", die hier posten mal zu fassen krieg^^ (in Instanzen)
> ...




Auf welchem Server/Realm spielst du?

Ich bin auf Shattrath unterwegs und hab das Gefühl dass es sich in unserem Realmpool noch in Grenzen hält
mit der Flamerei und dem DPS Imbaroxxorgehabe.


----------



## Tomminocka (3. Februar 2010)

Als du 80 wart, wurdest du also von Gildenmitgliedern durch Heros gezogen. Gratulation, nicht jeder ist in solch eine Gilde, hat aber trotzdem ein Anrecht darauf, sich auszurüsten.

Gestern hatte ich einen Palatank in der Gruppe, der hatte 23K Life und hat auch gleich zu Anfang gefragt, ob er überhaupt tauglich für heros ist, hatte halt nurn Wert von 500 bei Verteidigung. Die DD's wollten schon jammern, aber ich habe gesagt, wir waren alle mal an solch einem Punkt, besinnt euch auf eure Wurzeln. Wir probieren es.(Meine Mana wird bei guten Tanks und guten Gruppen eh kaum verbraucht, endlich hat der Manabalken also mal wieder Sinn). Und wir sind erfolgreich durch die Ini gekommen, ohne Wipe und der Tank hat sogar noch ein paar nützliche Items bekommen. So soll es sein.

Viel schlimmer sind Tanks, die der Meinung sind mit DD-Equip kann man auch tanken(letzte mal ein DUDU, der nur Rüstungsdurchschlag gesockelt hat, die Ausrüstung ging auch zu 90% in Richtung dd, Avoid war ihm egal...)

Ich hasse solche Leaver, die Strafe dafür sollte  sein, dass ihr euch einen ganzen Tag nicht mehr über das Random-Tool anmelden könnt. Es ist nicht umsonst eine "zufällige" Suche, steht dazu, wenn ihr das Tool nutzt. Das Beste wäre vielleicht, dass euch jedesmal zwei Marken abgezogen werden, wenn ihr eine solche Gruppe verlasst.

Grüße

Tommi


----------



## qemmchen (3. Februar 2010)

Als ich mit meinem letzten twink 80 wurde konnte ich mich noch garnicht für irgendeine hero anmelden. also gibt es ja anscheinend eine mindest vorraussetzung für dd`s.
habe dann ein paar nh angefarmt, wurden aber nur zwei drei sachen ausgetauscht und schwups es ging. Dann bin ich in meiner ersten zufalls hero und alle haben deutlich bessere ausrüstun gan als ich, ich war froh doch relativ deutlich über dem tank zu sein. Mittlerweile haben ich schon 2 t9 teile und eien 245 ring und zwei sachen aus hero inis, itemlvl durchschnitt liegt bei knapp über 200.

Worauf ich hinaus wollte, meine gruppenmitglieder haben meistens um eineges bessere ausrüstung als ich, trotzdem bon ich meistens auf platz eins in der dps und im Gesamtschaden.

daraus schließe ich die leute sind einfach zu faul geworden (pdk und so verweischlicht die mitspieler) bzw. es befasst sich kaum noch jmd mit der Klasse die er spielt oder auch mit den anderen Klassen.
Es fahlt einfach der Skill, wie man doch immer so schön sagt.
Und da ist es egal ob ich als Tank, Heiler oder als DD dabei bin es ist fast immer so.

Tanks haben gesehn wie es icc equipte Tanks machen und machen es halt auch so. Nur fehlt ihnen die Erfahrung der skill und vorallem die Ausrüstung um 30 mobs zusammen zu ziehen.
DD`s bomben in VF hero schon obwohl nioch kein mob aus dem portal gekommen ist und manche heiler müssten es ohne probleme schaffen, tun sie aber nicht weil sie einfach nicht zurecht kommen.


Den meisten fehlt einfach das verständnis und die fähig keit mit ihrer Klasse und ihrer Skillung umzugehen.


----------



## Najsh (3. Februar 2010)

kobe24 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wenn ich mir diesen Thread so durchlese bin ich richtig froh das ich noch zu Naxx und Ulduar Zeiten 80 geworden bin. "Damals" wenn ich das so ausdrücken darf, waren die Leute noch etwas entspannter. Keine astronomischen DPS Anforderungen und kein Gearscore. Klar brauchte man minimale Anforderungen um HC Ini's erfolgreich zu bestehen aber wenn man mal bei einem Boss wipte war das kein Problem.
> 
> ...



Servus,

kann ich nur bestätigen. Man hatte eh keine Wahl. Wir sind so gut hero ini equipped 
nach Naxx reingestolpert und hatte völlig andere Prioritäten. In erster Linie
ging es ersteinmal darum überhaupt Bosse zulegen. Ich hatte damals auch
23-25k unbuffed als Tank - und das war völlig normal und kein Mensch
wäre da auf die Idee gekommen dagegen etwas zu sagen. Genausowenig
wurde damals gross auf den recount geschaut. Viel mehr ging es darum
die jeweiligen Taktiken gut umzusetzen. Und es hat wirklich Spass gemacht
da etwas zu reissen - denn die meisten Kämpfe waren denkbar knapp - umso grösser
die Freude nach dem einen oder anderen wipe.

Und die Leute die damals dabei waren haben alle gelernt zu spielen.

Andereseits kann ich natürlich auch verstehen, dass viele Leute absolut
keinen Bock auf Inis haben in denen sie gefühlte zehntausend Jahre
verbracht haben und die absolut Anspruchslos sind.


----------



## qemmchen (3. Februar 2010)

ach und ich bin noch nie aus einer zufalls grp raus gegangen. nehme auch wipes in kauf. bin sogar irgendwie froh wenn ich so eine grp erwische. Da muss man noch was für seine marken machen und kann nebenbei noch leuten helfen. und wenn ich dem jenigen dann sogar noch tipps geben kann was das sockeln verzaubern oder einfach die Spielweise betrifft.

Es gibt aber auch leute die wollen sich nicht helfen lassen oder aber es ist vergeblich, sie können es einfach nicht umsetzten.


----------



## dustail (3. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Leider ist es oft der Fall das man in einer Grp ist wo der Tank für ne HERO gerade mal 22K Live hat, und was auch schon vorgekommen ist nicht mal CRIT-immun. Von den DD mal abgesehn...sollte doch min. 1 dabei sein der min. 3k Dps fährt. Oft auch nicht der Fall. Des öftern habe ich mich auch mit weniger durch die INI gequält...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



epic fail

ohne jetzt die anderen beiträge zu lesen: crit-immun ist schon klar, kriegt man ja auch zustände (leichter wie früher) aber als die hero-inis raus sind hat man nun mal als tank 22leben gehabt, zu ulduar zeiten waren die besten mit 30 unterwegs
3k dps? das hat man in 25er raids in ulduar zeiten gehabt, also überleg dir nochmal in welchem niveau uns wir befinden....HERO-INIS 200er gear!!!!!!


----------



## DarkMessiah38 (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute
Nun will ich hier auch mal meinen Senf ablasse. Ich selbst kenne das ganze Spiel aus allen möglichen Perspektiven, also Tank, Heiler und DD. Seid nunmehr 3 Jahren durchstreife ich mit meinem Mainchar einem Tank Paladin, Raids und Instanzen.
Das neue System der rnd instanzen, finde ich ist im Großen und Ganzei eigentlich eine tolle Sache, wenn ja wenn da nicht immer mal wieder so besonders geniale Vertreter, der Gattung "Idiotus maximus", den kompletten Spielspass vernichten würden.
Wenn ich als Tank eine Heroinstanz betrete ist das erste was ich mache folgendes, Begrüßung und abchecken der Gruppe. (Ich seh schon die ersten die jetzt wieder sagen, OMG wieder so ein Tankdepp)

Ich beziehe mich hier auf ein Erlebnis in SS.

Ich schau mir also die Gruppe genau an und sehe, das der Heiler noch relativ gering equipped ist. Ein kurzes "moment bitte" und ich whisper den Heiler an um ihn zu fragen ob er die Instanz kennt. Er verneinte dies und fragte mich daraufhin ob das für mich ein Problem währe und er lieber leaven solle.

Die DD´s allesamt sehr gut equipped fanden das ganze nach eigenen Aussagen zu BLÖD und verließen nun kollektiv die Gruppe, was den heiler veranlaßte mich erneut zu fragen ob er nicht besser leaven sollte, was ich demonstrativ verneinte.
Gruppe neu angemeldet, ca. 10 sec. später 3 neue DD´s an board. Ein kurzer Blick auf die Chars und und was soll ich sagen, alle bis auf einen Eule druiden wahren, maximal Heroequipped, mit dem einen oder anderen Naxx 10/25 teil.
Wieder machte sich unter der Manschaft großes entsetzen breit und ich bat alle, nachdem sie mir die frage nach Instanzkentnissen (bis auf den Dudu) verneint hatten, in meinen Gilden Ts.
Auch das Eulchen folgte meinem Aufruf und wir sammelten uns im Teamspeak, die 3 Neulinge wurden von uns 2 Alten Hasen kurz eingewiesen und dann ging es los.
Auch wenn es vlt. etwas länger gedauert hat die Mobgruppen zu erledigen oder es die eine oder andere Schwäche beim Schaden und der Heilung, wir beendeten jedenfals die Instanz ohne auch nur einmal zu wipen, und dazu hatten wir jede Menge Spass.
Nach insgesamt 5 gemeinsamen Instanzen konnten sich alle Gruppenmitglieder mit einem breiten Grinsen verabschieden. Der betreffende Heiler hat inzwischen seinen Realm verlassen und ist als Heiler meiner Gilde beigetreten. Inzwischen kann man locker behaubten das er einer der besten seines Fachs geworden ist, nicht nur das EQ betreffend.
Ganz sicher aber wird er niemals vergessen, wie alles für ihn angefangen hat.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (3. Februar 2010)

13101987 schrieb:


> Mit was für einem Equip bist du damals in die Hero Inis gerannt?Warst du schon direkt T7 Equipt? Hatte dein Tank schon direkt 30k Leben und 50% Ausweichen + Parieren? Hat dein DD da schon direkt 5k DPS gemacht?
> Leute wie du vergessen, dass jeder mal klein angefangen hat. Sie rennen lieber egoistisch wie sie sind in 7 Minuten durch Burg Utgarde und haben vorher 15 Minuten gewartet bis der Debuff der Suche abgehauen ist als einem frischen 80er zu helfen und für die Ini 20 Minuten zu brauchen.
> Woher soll der liebe 22k Leben Tank oder der liebe 2k DPS DD denn sein Equip bekommen?
> Und ist es wirklich so schlimm in einer Instanz mal länger als 7 - 12 Minuten zu brauchen?
> ...



aber wow ist kein lowcharbetreuungsclub wo die guten die schlechten betreuen...
jeder zockt so dass es ihm spass macht... vllt machts den 4 lowequippten megaspass geschliffen zu werden, doch dem highequipten taugts garnicht.... 

hier noch ein zitat von dir: Leute wie du zerstören anderen den Spaß am Spiel, da alles schnell gehen muss

meine frage jetz... muss denn alles langsam gehen?


----------



## Tomminocka (3. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> aber wow ist kein lowcharbetreuungsclub wo die guten die schlechten betreuen...
> jeder zockt so dass es ihm spass macht... vllt machts den 4 lowequippten megaspass geschliffen zu werden, doch dem highequipten taugts garnicht....
> 
> hier noch ein zitat von dir: Leute wie du zerstören anderen den Spaß am Spiel, da alles schnell gehen muss
> ...



Du willst niemanden betreuen? Dann machs, wie eh und je und such dir deine Gruppe selbst, aber halt, da gibs ja dann keine 2 Marken mehr... Du willst nicht mit unbekannten LEuten in Inis gehen? Dann nutz das "Random"-Tool nicht.


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (3. Februar 2010)

Ich seh den Ausstieg aus einer Gruppe auch nur als letzten Ausweg. Aber manchmal geht es einfach nicht anders.
Auch wenn das System eine gewisse Vorauswahl und einen Equipabgleich macht, kann es nicht verhindern, das man selbst über die RND-Suche in eine Gruppe gerät, in der einige Leute nicht zufällig, sondern gezielt für eine Ini gesucht haben. Und wenn diese ihren Ausrüstungsstand und das Können etwas überschätzen, kann das übel ausgehen.

Ja, wir haben alle Klein angefangen, das soll aber nicht heissen, das man zwangsweise bei einem sehr schlechten Run nur Rep-Kosten farmen möchte. Und wenn dann auch noch beispielsweise Vorwürfe an den guten Heiler gemacht werden, weil sich der Tank völlig überschätzt und der ständig in der Aggro-Liste an Pos. 2 oder 3 ist, passt da was ganz und gar nicht. Alles kann er Heal auch nicht kompensieren. Was soll man dann machen? Sich aus lauter Nächstenliebe zu Tode wipen und nachher Repkosten jenseits von Gut und Böse haben? Nein danke.

Wie lief es denn vorher ab? Man hat sich die Ini nach seinem Equip- und Erfahrungsstand gesucht. Also mit Burg angefangen, dann mal Nexus oder Turm. Und das doch auch möglichst mit den Leuten aus der Gilde. Dann kan man vieles ehr verzeihen und ggf. auch ausbessern. 
Oder einfach mal den Mund aufmachen und zu Beginn schreiben: "Hey Leute, ich bin noch recht neu als Tank oder Heal. " (DD lass ich mal weg, da kann man fast überall eine frischen 80er mitziehen) Aber in Zeiten, wo man wirklich immer seltener ein "Hallo" am Anfang und "Danke und BB" am Ende der Ini liest, ist das wohl etwas viel verlangt.

Wenn man allerdings nach dem Motto geht: Ich versuch mich als Tank-Neuling mal an PdC, weil es da ja so tolles Equip gibt und der Heiler und die DD´s werden es schon richten, kann das nicht funktionieren. 

Leute versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich will jetzt bestimmt nicht die Tanks schlecht machen. Es kann auch am Heiler oder an den DD´s liegen. Zum Glück - zumindest nach meinen Erfahrungen - passiert es recht selten, das man an eine wirklich schlechte Gruppe gerät.


Aber sofort brüllen, man sollte Leaver mit Markenabzug oder so bestrafen, ist doch völlig aus der Luft gegriffen. Das manche die Gruppe zu leichtfertig verlassen, am Besten schon vor dem ersten Trashmob, ist lächerlich und eigentlich feige. Nur manchmal gibt es einfach Ausnahmesituationen, in denen man lieber den geordneten Rückzug antreten sollte.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (3. Februar 2010)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> Du willst niemanden betreuen? Dann machs, wie eh und je und such dir deine Gruppe selbst, aber halt, da gibs ja dann keine 2 Marken mehr... Du willst nicht mit unbekannten LEuten in Inis gehen? Dann nutz das "Random"-Tool nicht.



lol du willst mir verbieten rdm tool zu benutzen^^.... das ist wie wenn ich dir verbiete epicfliegen zu lernen.... damits nich so schnell geht^^

ich will gerne mit unbekannten leuten innies machen... aber dabei gehts mir genauso um spielspass wie den anderen beteiligten... wozu soll ich wohin gehen wenns mir keinen spass macht... 

was du mir sagst is im prinzip... lfg-tool ist nur für lowequipte da....

ich kann das denken von einigen lowequipten derzeit nicht checken... irgendwie wollen die immer alles haben, immer nur die ihren spass in ner innie, rumgeschliffen werden, IHREN SPASS haben, aber sobald mal einer aus der grp leaved weil ER KEINEN SPASS hat, ist er gleich der orsch... oder weil er gerne schnell ne innie macht anstatt langsam^^....

wow is echt komisch geworden... hat man nen guten char und will schnell innies machen weil man nur die marken braucht, ist man ein arsch, hat man keine lust auf leute ohne skill (PENG biste arsch), taugt dir der dmg nicht den einige machen weil das gear nicht mehr hergibt (voila du bist wieder der arsch), haste keine lust auf ewiges gewipe (....arsch)... 

und als billoantworten kommen dann sachen wie... "du hast auch mal klein angefangen", "leute wie du machen das game kaputt", "skill ist wichtiger als gs" (ohne anständiges equip kommt kein anständiger dmg raus)....

und ach vergessen... versucht man sich zu rechtfertigen ist allein diese tatsache auch wieder so dass du als arsch bezeichnet wirst...

bezüglich "du hast auch mal klein angefangen".... klar aber als ich klein angefangen hab, hab ich nicht mit heroinnies die derzeit höchsten marken bekommen dies gibt, geschweige denn von anderen erwartet mir nen meilenstein in sachen equip zu bieten....

"leute wie du machen das game kaputt"... nö garnicht... jeder will vorwärts kommen, und letztenendes denkt sowieso jeder nur an sich selbst

"skill ist wichtiger als gs".... das stimmt, doch was bringt mir n netter typ mit megaskill wenn kein output aufgrund des equips kommt---> jaa NICHTS^^


aber mir egal... dann bin ich halt n wow arsch^^... 


und hier der satz der auf erfahrung basiert.... ärsche sind in wow erfolgreich....


----------



## Bioernus (3. Februar 2010)

mal ein gegenbeispiel von den kollegen der highendfraktion:

rnd-ini, der tank stellt sich vor mit den worten "hi, seid bitte ein bisschen vorsichtig, ich bin tank mit dd-skillung." so sprach er und rannte straight in die ersten BEIDEN mob-gruppen.

heal>aggro>tot, dd's>aggro>tot, tank verlässt wortlos die gruppe

ich möchte behaupten, dass locker soviele rnd-inis in die hose gehen (wenn nicht sogar mehr), weil hoch-equipte spieler unsauber und überhastet spielen, wie weil 1 bis 3 frischlinge in der gruppe sind.

wow ist zur zeit nur eine grässliche marken-farmerei, ich hoffe inständig, dass sich dieser zustand mit der neuen erweiterung nicht! wiederholt.


----------



## Erulan (3. Februar 2010)

Flaviia schrieb:


> Wisst Ihr, was ich Schade find???
> 
> 
> Das ich scheinbar keinen von den "verständnisvollen Leuten", die hier posten mal zu fassen krieg^^ (in Instanzen)
> ...



erulan =palaheiler
kathori= dk tank

beide horde b11 auf nathrezim
sollten wir mal in ner ini zusammen kommen sag bescheid^^
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ja das thema dummheit,da kann ich auch mithalten.
beispiel an´kahet=
nach prinz aus tunnel raus erklärt "ich kürz ab" rechts an der wand auser heiler alles runter pets wegpacken sonst rennen die ausenrum und pullen 3grp dazu " ok is glaub ich verständlich was ich vor hab. gut grp springt bis auf heiler runter 2 mobs sind down,(was passier?) richtig pets kommen mit 7mobs im schlep angerannt 2 mobs rennen zum heiler-->wipe. ich frag noch wer hatt pet net weg gepackt? hexer sagt" der wichtel war in phase der hatt net gepullt" 
ok denk ich mir HERR SCHMEISS HIRN VOM HIMMEL. gut wir sind rechts unten zwischen treppe und zelt. ich sag" aufpassen auf pat an der wand land lieber warten als pullen" is auch verständlich hoff ich mal. ich wart auf pat renn vorbei richtung herold auf mitte treppe bleib ich stehen dreh mich um und sehe?? richtig die pat + die 4mann grp vom feuer auf undzu kommen. seltsam 1 steht noch an der treppe beim tunnel 1 ist bei mir ohne zu pullen mitgekommen 2 tote. ich frag mich wie haben die die 4mann grp gepullt wenn sie an der wand langsollten??? lösung= die 2 sind mitten durch die pat marschiert.
resultat wipe und ich werd als trottel abgestempelt da diese abkürzung net funzt seltsam ich hab die mit der gilde und mehreren rnd grp getestet. 100% erfolg wenn alle aufpassen.pech wenn (+bitte passenden ausdruck einfügen) mit dabei sind.

auch lustig gundrak=
nach 1 boss der gang mit den schlangen wo s zum 2. boss geht, dem koloss
ich pull 1 grp die eule die dabei ist will mir helfen und pullt alle!! grp in dem gang. ich steh mit rücken zu denen. alle spotts (tod und verfall,dunkler befehl,pestilenz,siedendes blut) alle auf cd.mit mühe einen komlpetten wipe abgewendet, nut eule und mage down. ich sag bitte das pullen mir überlasen.0 antwort. nächste grp die eles und die kolosse vorm boss. ich pull einen koloss und renn ums eck damit mir alle mobs folgen.was macht der rest der grp? stehen im türrahmen und aoe drauf. wieder 2 tote. ich sage "ich pulle wer aggro zieht darf verrecken."
ini geht in der tour weiter bis zum end boss. ichsag noch mal "ich pulle und lasst mir 2 sek zum antanken". ich bin 3m vom boss weg was kommtß richtig eule haut zorn drauf. ich lass boss also an mir vorbei auf eule. die verreckt und flamt gleich los: du kackspast spotte ab. ich "nö"
nach dem wipe flamte er los. von .... bis..... die ganze palette rauf und runter.

leider sind solche erlebnisse nicht selten in letzer zeit.ich spiel schon ne zeitlang wow und hab mir für viele inis taktiken und abkürzungen zugelegt. ich erklär auf anfrage auch gerne mein vorgehen und warum wie ich das so mache.wenn was net klappt lasse ich das auch und gehe auf nr sicher.
leider zählt in letzter zeit immer nur das 5min inirennen und voll beleidigen.
ich hab mir mein gear mühsam selbst zusammen gefarmt und viel g repkosten gefarmt. dafür muss ich mir jetzt von ebay-chars das a...loch schimpfen lassen. so langsam macht wow keinen spass mehr.




is gestern wieder son tag gewesen 8 grp nur solche typen, das zieht runter. und die beiträge in dem tread lassen schlimmes ahnen.




lfg 
eru


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (3. Februar 2010)

@TE:

Du bist mal wieder so ein typisches Beispiel für die aktuelle Community. Mimimimi... ich geh ne Hero und der Tank hat keine 40k Life unbuffed und die DD fahren auch keine 6k DPS.

Hast du vllt. schon mal überlegt, dass es auch Leute gibt, die einen Twink spielen und diesen noch ausrüsten müssen? Außerdem gibt es auch Leute, die jetzt erst ihren ersten Char spielen.
Was ist daran bitte so schlimm, dass eine Instanz mal 20 Minuten dauert anstatt 10 oder 15 Minuten?
Ich gehe auch ab und an mal als Heiler in eine Random-Ini und sehe auch oft Tanks mit wenig Life und geringem Gearscore. Das ist für Heroes aber völlig normal. Und ich heile die Tanks trotzdem auf.

Ich finde es einfach lächerlich, dass sich leute über einen Zustand aufregen, der für diese Instanzen eigentlich normal ist. Wenn es dir bei deinen 3 80er Chars sowieso nur um die Frostmarken geht, dann hast du diese Situation maximal 3 mal!

Du musst mal die Überlegung anstellen, dass das Equip, welches man aus den alten Heroes bekommt (also PDC, Seelenschmiede, GvS und HDR ausgenommen) ein Itemlevel von 200 nicht überschreitet. Und frische 80er werden also ein Durchschnittliches Itemlevel haben, das unter 200 liegt. Wie soll ein solcher Tank denn bitteschön über 30k Life haben? Und massig DPS kann man von den DD auch nicht erwarten. Man muss das alles mal in Relation sehen.


----------



## Mayestic (3. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe kein schlechtes Gewissen wenn ich abhaue. Bin mal abgehauen wenns nur wipes hagelt und keiner aufs Mana vom Heiler (mir) warten will. Dann lieber 15 Minuten Blümchen farmen als das Elend.
In den meisten Randomgruppen die ich erlebt habe gab es sowieso kein "wir"-Gefühl. Jeder würfelt auf alles, selbst auf das was wertlos ist (siehe die olle Kugel am Ende ^^ keine 5g mehr im AH wert aber alles würfelt Bedarf).
Wenns nicht passt passts halt nicht. 
Und ja ich bin am Anfang im vollen T7,5 in Heros unterwegs gewesen. Wobei ich aber sagen muss das ich erst seitdem ich T9 habe mich auch traue z.b. HdR zu heilen. Immer wenn ich per Zufall dort hingeschickt wurde habe ich die Instanz sofort verlassen weil ich sowas nicht heilen konnte. Wenn du da nochn paar Vollpfosten in der Gruppe hast isses sehr mühselig. Es soll da ja Spieler geben die im Recount immer auf Platz 1 sein müssen. Da tankt dann auch mal der ImbaDD die ganze Instanz weil er meint er müsste draufrotzen wie es nur geht.
Der lernts dann aber schnell wenn man ihn erstmal ein paar Mal verrecken lässt. 
Entweder isser böse und teilt mir mit woher er meine Mutter kennt (was zur Folge hat das ich ein nutzloses Ticket mehr schreibe) oder aber er schaut ab und zu mal ins Omen.

Von daher, machs wie dus denkst. Du bist für dich selbst verantwortlich. Spieler mit denen du nicht spielen willst packste auf ignore. Wenn ichs richtig gelesen habe kommt man niemehr mit Spielern in ne Random HC wenn sie bei dir auf igno stehn. Das System stellt keine Gruppen zusammen in denen sich Spieler ignorieren.

mfg Mayo


----------



## Najsh (3. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> aber mir egal... dann bin ich halt n wow arsch^^...
> und hier der satz der auf erfahrung basiert.... ärsche sind in wow erfolgreich....



wenn ich dein EQ und deine Erfolge ansehe passt da aber was nicht zusammen.
Ich halte mich jetzt* streng an die Fakten*, die aus armory für deinen char und dem was du
gerade geschrieben hast hervorgehen.

Und daraus resultiert folgendes:
Du bist ein Arsch - aber nicht erfolgreich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodanold (3. Februar 2010)

Ganz definitiv kann man alle Hero Inis außer den neuen ab PdC HC mit einer Gruppe schaffen die nen Item-Lvl-Schnitt von unter 200 hat.
Das betrifft Tank, Heiler und DDs. Allerdings ist es auch so, das die Heroes einem in diesem Fall abverlagen, das man seine Klasse zu spielen weiß.
Der ein oder andere CC richtig gesetzt erleichtert das ganze dann ungemein.


Hab ein paar mal gelesen das es ein paar Heiler gibt. die nur noch mit kleinen Heilungen da durchrushen wollen.
Zu diesem Thema:
Ich habe letztens nicht gemerkt, das mein Outfitter wohl gemeckert hat, als ich meine Deff-Klamotten anzog.
Also lief ich mit Schild, Schwert und Retri-Klamotten durch Turm Hero.
Sprich weder Krit-Imun noch meine üblichen knapp 40k Life.
Da der Heiler RND war ist es irgendwie auch nicht aufgefallen. 
Nach dem 2. Bosskampf, wo die ganzen Tiere der Reihe nach kommen, hat mich der Heiler angewspd, ob ich mir
sicher bin, das ich krit-imun bin. Er muss die ganze Zeit die großen Heilungen casten, damit ich nicht umkippe.
Was soll ich sagen. Zum Glück hab ich ihn nicht gleich ausgelacht sondern erstmal nachgeschaut.

Als ich dann in Chat geschrieben hab:"Shit, ich hab mein Retrizeugs an, .. ich port mich mal eben nach Dalaran zu umziehen!"
da haben alle gelacht. 
Ich hab mich dann beim Heiler bedankt. Für die Überragende Heilleistung von ihm und mich für meinen Fehler entschuldigt.
So kanns gehn. Und er hätte ja auch einfach leaven können. Aber er hats durchgezogen.


----------



## Starfros (3. Februar 2010)

NoEpicsjustSkill schrieb:


> Also mal echt.Mittlerweile meint jeder Spacken einen Tank bewerten zu können über seine Gesundheit oder den "GS".
> 
> Ich hatte letzt einen Run.Der Tank war frisch 80 und alles.Und siehe da,obwohl ich ordentlich für Alarm gesorgt hab hat er es geschafft uns wipefrei da durch zu bringen.
> 
> ...



Stimme dir zu...denn langsam fängt ja das hausieren der besten gilden auf einem Server an in dem sie gegen Gold einzelne Leute zu Ihrem Flugtier verhelfen bzw. Erfolge zu bekommen..
Wenn man dann einen anschaut und seine Erfolge vergleicht weiss man dennoch nicht ob der jenige normal bzw gut spielen kann, weil man mit dem gedanken spielt das er evl./ggf doch wo durchgezogen wurde.


----------



## Raisershell (4. Februar 2010)

leider is es nunmal so das leute echt unterequipt bestimmte innis gehn und auch raids besuchen wollen
höfflich drauf hinweisen und wenn er da snich so ganz versteht eben mit : "wünsche dir dennoch einen schönen abend" zum freiwilligen verlassen der gruppe aufzufordern
ansonsten würde ich gehn denn lieber 15 min warten als unnötig repkosten farmen udn dann doch nix zu legen


----------



## Potpotom (5. Februar 2010)

Ohne Witz... wenn ich frische 80er im Team habe freue ich mich sogar, dass der Loot auch tatsächlich gebraucht wird!

Gruppe verlassen weil es mal 5 Minuten länger dauert? Ja sicher... 

EDIT: Mit dem lfg-Tool werden nur Spieler in eine Ini geholt, die aufgrund ihrer Ausrüstung auch in der Lage dazu wären. Da ist nichts mit, will sich durchziehen lassen.


----------



## Troll Jäger (5. Februar 2010)

Nicht ganz, gibt ein par ausnahmen in denen man in inis
gelangt,in die man mit der spezifischen random suche nich rein
kommt.Ist mir mit meinem heilern schon zweimal passiert.


----------



## Velias (5. Februar 2010)

Naja, jedenfalls wird Egoismus inzwischen immer größer geschrieben und keiner ist sich einer Schuld bewusst.
Wer keine schlecht Equippten Leute oder Noobs erwischen will soll einfach den DF in Ruhe lassen und sich seinen Elite Trupp selbst suchen. DF ist nicht nur zum absahnen sondern eben auch für flexible und hilfsbereite da =)

Selbes Spiel wenn die Tanks in die InI kommen und direkt unmenschlich Gas geben obwohl sie sehen das der noch viel kleinere Healer ständig dem Mana hinterhergiert. Dann noch die Ini abkürzen weil in 15 Minuten der raid los geht .... alles schon gehabt ... der schimpft dann über die schwachen DDs und den healer - soll er sich einfach nicht für ne ini anmelden wenn er keine Zeit dafür hat.

Aber wie gesagt - der Egoismus wird immer größer.
Nicht nur im DF , nicht nur in WoW, nicht nur in der virtuellen Welt ^^

ICH habe nichts weiter hinzuzufügen ;D


----------



## Potpotom (5. Februar 2010)

Ok, dann ziehe ich den Teil zurück... das hatte ich noch nie und habe es auch nicht für möglich gehalten.


----------



## Frán85 (5. Februar 2010)

Hi,

ich bin ein frisches 80er Bärchen Tank. Was zur Zeit in den Rnd Gruppen ab geht ist nicht mehr normal. 
Ich habe mich so gefreut wo ich 80 wurde, endlich Heros Tanken. Habe mir meine schon lila gebauten Sachen angezogen und wollte es langsam angehen lassen. Unbuff habe ich auch erst 23k Leben aber so hat bis jetzt immer alles geklappt, man muss es eben irgendwie lernen.

War dann in meiner ersten Hero. Das erste was kam...waaas so wenig Leben....kick
Zweiter Hero, habe ich schon bescheid gesagt, das ich neu am tanken bin und es noch lernen muss....kick
Dritte Hero, getankt...habe einen Fehler gemacht....wurde ich sehr persönlich Angegriffen....kick
Das lief nun 5 weitere Heros so ab, eine konnte ich bis jetzt komplett Tanken, wo selbst der Heiler meinte was ich denn hätte.
Mittlerweile ist mir nach mehreren Beschimpfungen so die Lust vergangen das ich versuche als Eule an Tank Klamotten ran zu kommen. 
Wie soll man es lernen, wenn die Leute einen nicht lassen oder einen so Beschimpfen. So kommt nie Tank / Heilernachwuchs ran

Was mir auch oft aufgefallen ist, viele gehen einfach wenn ein Teil nicht gefallen ist oder gehen nach einmal sterben. Es ist so unpersönlich geworden, weil keiner einen danach was kann. 

Ich musste das mir jetzt einfach von der Seele schreiben, denn das beschäftigt mich schon zur Zeit.


----------



## Latharíl (5. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> lol du willst mir verbieten rdm tool zu benutzen^^.... das ist wie wenn ich dir verbiete epicfliegen zu lernen.... damits nich so schnell geht^^
> 
> ich will gerne mit unbekannten leuten innies machen... aber dabei gehts mir genauso um spielspass wie den anderen beteiligten... wozu soll ich wohin gehen wenns mir keinen spass macht...
> 
> ...




*ja ich weiß, fullqoute*
aber...ich muss mal eines sagen....du bist ein arsch >.<

ich zieh lieber leute durch ne hero, die klassenverständnis zeigen und auch gemeinschaftsgefühl *nich auf alles bedar machen etc.* als leute in der grp zu haben wie dich.
du bist son typisches beispiel von einem, dem man NIE geholfen hat, der sein gear GANZ ALLEIN zusammen gefarmt hat, den man NIE "gezogen" hat. is kla. du bist als meister deiner klasse ins spiel gekommen und hast sooooooooooooooooo viel ahnung.

und btw: keiner verbietet dir das tool zu nutzen, nur solltest du eventuell deine erwartungen und die funktion des tools bzw. den zweck, den blizz sich dabei gedacht hat, in einklang bringen. das tool dient nicht dazu dir so schnell wie möglich marken in den arsch zu blasen, sondern dich mit andren leuten zusammen zu bringen, damit du nich ewigkeiten auf ne grp warten musst.

aber wahrsch. lieg ich falsch und das tool wurde nur für dich implementiert mit dem sinn und zweck dich sofort mit so vielen marken wie nur möglich auszustatten.
und ärsche sind ingame erfolgreicher?
jeder, der sich bei uns im raid ansatzweise so gitb wie du fliegt, denn die gemeinschaft zählt, nicht der einzelne.


----------



## Super PePe (5. Februar 2010)

Frán85 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin ein frisches 80er Bärchen Tank. Was zur Zeit in den Rnd Gruppen ab geht ist nicht mehr normal.
> Ich habe mich so gefreut wo ich 80 wurde, endlich Heros Tanken. Habe mir meine schon lila gebauten Sachen angezogen und wollte es langsam angehen lassen. Unbuff habe ich auch erst 23k Leben aber so hat bis jetzt immer alles geklappt, man muss es eben irgendwie lernen.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das gehört zum Tankwerden dazu ... das macht ne dicke Haut und härtet ab
solche geistigen Fehler sind früher schon freirumgerannt und haben ihren Dünnpfiff verbreitet (diese Helden findest du auch hier im Forum)
merk dir einfach: jeder der gleich so ein Spruch ablässt, hat zu 98% in seinem WoW Dasein nix anderes gemacht als dämätsch und das auch noch drittklassig. Deren Dummheit wurde immer übertankt, so das sie nie merkten das sie eigentlich schlechte Spieler sind... sollte dich nicht jucken


----------



## Terinder (5. Februar 2010)

Oh, flame flame, man kommt nicht mehr in 15 Minuten durch eine 5er Ini, und man muss die Taktik beim Boss kennen x.x

Leute, die Hero-5er-Inis sind für (frische) 80er gemacht worden, wenn ihr sie nicht schafft, seid ihr einfach zu schlecht.


----------



## Super PePe (5. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> bezüglich "du hast auch mal klein angefangen".... klar aber als ich klein angefangen hab, hab ich nicht mit heroinnies die derzeit höchsten marken bekommen dies gibt, geschweige denn von anderen erwartet mir nen meilenstein in sachen equip zu bieten....



so was dropte denn bei dir damals? Kaugummi für den Dunkelmondmarkt oder das hier?

einfache Rechnung: ocu, vio, burg - spielzeit ca. 1h
ocu leavst du weil 3 200er dabei sind - instanz wird ohne dich in 19 min gecleart 8 marken (du hast 15min auszeit +1 min Suche)
vio bleibst du da nur ein dd 200er ist - instanz wird mit dir 17min 5 marken (1 min Suche)
burg leavst du da 2 200er - instanz wird ohne dich gecleart in 17 min ergeben 5 marken (15min Auszeit)

Deine Beute 5marken in 32min
Beute der Andern 18 marken in 43min

du alle 384 sec eine Marke
sie alle 143 sec eine Marke


zum Thema Grupenzusammenstellung seitens des Tools: 
ich hab mir mal den Spass gemacht udn 2 dds, einer mit 5.2 gs und einen mit 4.3k gs, gleichzeitig am Tool angemeldet (gleiche Realm)... ohne Ausnahme bekam der 5.2 er nach jeweils 120 sec ein Invite der 4.3er ca nach 6min. 20 Anmeldungen in Folge
daraufhin habe ich den 4.3er 1 min vor dem 5.2er angemeldet jedoch gleiches Szenario. 5.2er bekam zeitnah einen Invite
bei dem 4.3er ist mir aufgefallen das die Gruppe ausgeglichen war; zur nicht rushhour aber auch 5k+ leute in der Gruppe landeten.
bei dem 5.2er gabs jedoch neben den ausgeglichen Gruppen zur nicht rushhour, auch Gruppen, die weit unter dem eigenen Equip-Niveau lagen.
Fazit: Gruppe leaven bringt nur was wenn die Gruppe unfähig ist den Content zu spielen (ist mir nur einmal passiert seitdem Tool)


----------



## Shubunki (5. Februar 2010)

Frán85 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin ein frisches 80er Bärchen Tank. Was zur Zeit in den Rnd Gruppen ab geht ist nicht mehr normal.
> Ich habe mich so gefreut wo ich 80 wurde, endlich Heros Tanken. Habe mir meine schon lila gebauten Sachen angezogen und wollte es langsam angehen lassen. Unbuff habe ich auch erst 23k Leben aber so hat bis jetzt immer alles geklappt, man muss es eben irgendwie lernen.
> ...



/..dickes Sign!!


----------



## Loran-76 (5. Februar 2010)

für was brauch man gs wertung in einer hero ini? war gestern als dd drin, ausser mir ein dk, mit mässigem eq, der seine 750dps machte. was solls, mache selbst genug das ich das locker ausgleiche. solange der tank und heiler nicht gerade nackt in die gruppe kommen(und nein nicht der anzeige bug, ich meine nackt), ist mir das egal. ich kann mich noch schwach erinnern, naxx10 anforderung 1.7k+dps und es lief. heute lacht man einen aus wenn er keine 3k dps in einer hero macht, frag mich was lächerlicher ist. in meiner gilde gibt es auch solche die meine weil sie 250+er durchschnitt haben, warum sie andere durchziehen müssen, meine antwort "es muss keiner, dann sollen sie die ini alleine gehen, habe sie nix zu blubbern".

zum crit imun bei tanks, eventuell mal mit beschäftigen, und mal die bosse zusammenrechnen die dem entsprechen. critimun sollte man bei elite 83+ bossen/totenkopf sein. heros kann man auch mit 540 deffwertung durchlaufen, ohne den löffel abzugeben.

viel schlimmer sind die möchtegern twinks, die meinen mit ihrem tank die halbe ini pullen zu müssen, weil es ein main tank aus der selbigen gilde auch macht, nur das man sich da irgendwo extrem überschätzt und man wegen sowas dann wipt, das ist schlimm. und wenn vom tank dann noch kommt, was ist mit heilung? oder macht mal dmg! aber so stur von sich überzeugt ist und seinen fehler, auch wenn man die rot umrandet und in gesicht schlägt nicht erkennt, ja da könne ich so manchesmal die grp verlassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nania (5. Februar 2010)

Gerade das Gruppentool hat mir gerade den Spaß wieder gebracht, den ich vermisst habe. Gerade weil auf dem eigenen Server die meisten keine Bock auf Heros haben oder man ewig auf einen Tank wartet, war mir meine Zeit für die Warterei und das häufige "nicht zusammenkommen" ein Grund von mir, gar keine Gruppen mehr zu suchen. 
Durch den Serverübergriff ist es auch mir als DD und meinem 71 Twink endlich wieder möglich, Instanzen zu machen, die eben nicht ewig dauern. 
Und mir ist es möglich, über Markenequip auch wieder in Raidinstanzen mit genommen zu werden. 
Das Kotzen bekomme ich aber immer, wenn irgendjemand geht. Das ist einfach dämlich. 15 Minuten Wartezeit, was ist das schon? 
Nicht viel, wen man Tank oder Heiler ist, eine Ewigkeit für einen DD. Der wartet nämlich dann nicht 15, sonder 30 Minuten, weil es sowieso zu viele DDs gibt, für die Zahl an Tanks und Heilern. 

Da glaube ich manchmal auch, dass diese Klassen (sicherlich nicht alle) ein wenig arroganter sind als andere, weil sie zwar austauschbar sind, es aber nicht so viele gibt. Da bekommt man immer schnell einen Platz.


----------



## Maddalena (5. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Damals...als ich 80 wurde hat mich meine Gilde bzw. Freunde mitgenommen und dann hatten wir höchtens 2 frische 80er dabei!
> 
> 
> Leider sind aber in den Randoms hin und wieder 4 frische 80er mit ner GS von 2800 und einer mit 5000 und das sollte dann entweder ein DD oder der TANK sein.
> ...



Erstmals stzimme ich dem Beitrag von 13101987 komplett zu. 

Aber zu deinem Beitrag hier:

Die 4 frischen 80ger sind hier nicht das Problem. Das Problem ist eher der Spieler hinter dem Tank, der im Übermut zuviel pullt. Klar T9 equipt wäre das kein Ding gewesen. Der Fehler liegt einfach nur daran, dass man nicht entsprechend seiner momentanen Ausrüstung handelt. Wenn der Heiler das schon sieht, muss dieser vielleicht auch mal bissi mehr machen, als Blitzheilung zu casten (falls der Heiler Priester spielt). Viele Heilungsklassen können Schilde geben... wäre ne Klasse Situation gewesen. Heilung über Zeit wäre auch noch da.


----------



## Potpotom (5. Februar 2010)

Maddalena schrieb:


> Erstmals stzimme ich dem Beitrag von 13101987 komplett zu.
> 
> Aber zu deinem Beitrag hier:
> 
> Die 4 frischen 80ger sind hier nicht das Problem. Das Problem ist eher der Spieler hinter dem Tank, der im Übermut zuviel pullt. Klar T9 equipt wäre das kein Ding gewesen. Der Fehler liegt einfach nur daran, dass man nicht entsprechend seiner momentanen Ausrüstung handelt. Wenn der Heiler das schon sieht, muss dieser vielleicht auch mal bissi mehr machen, als Blitzheilung zu casten (falls der Heiler Priester spielt). Viele Heilungsklassen können Schilde geben... wäre ne Klasse Situation gewesen. Heilung über Zeit wäre auch noch da.


Einen frischen DK kriegste auch mim ausgewachsenen Priester nicht so schnell hochgeheilt... habe das selbst erleben dürfen.

Frost-DK mit 22k Leben, nicht Crit-Immun etc.pp. - der pullte auch die linke und rechte Gruppe im ersten Gang der Burg. Da nutzt auch dein Schild, die Erneuerung, das Gebet und sonstiges nicht, hatte sogar noch den Schutzgeist losgeschickt. Das kannst du absolut knicken. Der stirbt schneller als du "hrhrhr" in den Chat tippst.

Nur nebenbei... mich stört das nicht, wir haben auch mit ihm die Burg bis zum Ende durchgezogen.


----------



## Vrost (5. Februar 2010)

Frán85 schrieb:


> War dann in meiner ersten Hero. Das erste was kam...waaas so wenig Leben....kick
> Zweiter Hero, habe ich schon bescheid gesagt, das ich neu am tanken bin und es noch lernen muss....kick
> Dritte Hero, getankt...habe einen Fehler gemacht....wurde ich sehr persönlich Angegriffen....kick
> Das lief nun 5 weitere Heros so ab, eine konnte ich bis jetzt komplett Tanken, wo selbst der Heiler meinte was ich denn hätte.
> ...



Amen Bruder... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Deswegen geht mein Druide als Heiler und nicht als Bär - wenn überhaupt. Ich traue mich gar nicht erst zu tanken. Dass meine 2. Skillung derzeit Feral ist liegt nur daran, dass ich mir in den BC-Inis noch "ehrfürchtig" bei den Fraktionen erspielen will und das als Bär etwas besser läuft als als Eule. Dafür nehme
ich gerne auch einen total chaotischen 3rd-need-pve/pvp-gear-mix in Kauf. 

Mit meinem Pala überlege ich schon länger mal auf ne Prot-Skillung zu gehen...und das was Du beschreibst hab ich mir in meiner Fantasie bereits ausgemalt...ergo: Paladin loggt alle paar Tage mal ein, macht vielleicht die Daily-Kochen, schmiedet was für Twinks und loggt wieder aus.


----------



## Pfefi (5. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Damals...als ich 80 wurde hat mich meine Gilde bzw. Freunde mitgenommen und dann hatten wir höchtens 2 frische 80er dabei!
> 
> 
> Leider sind aber in den Randoms hin und wieder 4 frische 80er mit ner GS von 2800 und einer mit 5000 und das sollte dann entweder ein DD oder der TANK sein.
> ...



Aha... dann ist der Heiler ziemlich schlecht sag ich mal, denn als ich meinen Tank auf 80 hatte, hatte der auch nur 22k life und ich hab JEDE hc tanken können, ohne Problem. Und was sollte der erste Satz? Soviel ich daraus lesen kann haben dich deine Freunde durch Heros gezogen damit du dein Gear abbekommst was warscheinlich jetzt die Ursache dafür ist dass du schon +251er Gear hast und trotzdem immer noch 3k dps fährst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leute wie du gehen mir echt auf den Geist.
"Man braucht mind 6 Millionen Leben um ne hc tanken zu können..." einfach nur lächerlich!


----------



## Carlor1337 (5. Februar 2010)

Madhoschi schrieb:


> /und nochmal sign
> 
> Ich war auch schonmal random Nexus hero als Heiler, keiner der DDs hat mehr als 1200dps gefahren. Na und? Jeder konnte seinen Char spielen - null Wipes - Wir brauchten halt für jede Trash-Gruppe 10 sek länger. So hat hats halt auch nur 10 min länger gedauert als mit nen imba PdoK Gruppe.
> 
> Gruß Madhoschi



Irgendwie is es ein Widerspruch, dass du behauptest, dass jeder seine Klasse spielen konnte, aber nur 1200dps gefahren haben? Zu BC wärs ok wenn sie keinen dmg machen aber ihr net wipt, aber heute braucht man nun wirklich keinen CC mehr. 

Sry das is mir nur grad mal so aufgefallen... 

zum Thema... Es ist echt schlimm wenn Leute leaven, wenn die frischen 80er dann aber auch keine lila sachen vom Schneider oder so haben is es fast gerechtfertigt, denn die zeigen, dass man a) kein Gold hat welches man vom leveln aber auf jeden fall hat oder b) sie wollen sich wirklich nur ziehen lassen und da hat man ja nun wirklich keine Lust drauf.

mfg


----------



## steelrat (5. Februar 2010)

Hmmm...

Ich kann mich noch dran erinnern, wie ich mit meinen Kollegen mit einem Gearscore von wahrscheinlich gradmal 3200 oder so (gab ja noch kein gs zu dem Zeitpunkt) zu viert durch Azjol Nerub bin.

Heute ist es kein Problem da in 12 minuten durchzuruschen aber damals war's ein riesen Jubel als nach x Wipes Hadronox mit nur 2 DDs im Dreck lag.

In einer Random muss man eben drauf schaun, was der Heiler oder der Tank zu leisten im Stande ist und entsprechend handeln. Da ist halt manchmal auch CC notwendig.

Einfach mal dran erinnern, wie's war frisch auf 80 und man noch keine Guildies hatte die einem überall drurchgeschliffen haben.

just my 2 cents

lg

 Steel ;-)


----------



## blindhai (5. Februar 2010)

Frán85 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin ein frisches 80er Bärchen Tank. Was zur Zeit in den Rnd Gruppen ab geht ist nicht mehr normal.
> Ich habe mich so gefreut wo ich 80 wurde, endlich Heros Tanken. Habe mir meine schon lila gebauten Sachen angezogen und wollte es langsam angehen lassen. Unbuff habe ich auch erst 23k Leben aber so hat bis jetzt immer alles geklappt, man muss es eben irgendwie lernen.



Hallo,

wie können sie dich denn kicken innerhalb der ersten 15 Minuten?


----------



## Kalesia (5. Februar 2010)

das einzige was ich rauslese ist http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUeeIjyI7QQ


----------



## Pristus (5. Februar 2010)

Wir sind zu Beginn von WotLK blau-equipped in Heros gegangen oder wo glaubst du kommen die Epics her. In Blau Naxx machen, das war ein Abenteuer, das war noch Progress raiden.



L2p


P.S. 22K Life Tank reicht für die alten Heros.


----------



## Naldina (5. Februar 2010)

Raisershell schrieb:


> leider is es nunmal so das leute echt unterequipt bestimmte innis gehn und auch raids besuchen wollen
> höfflich drauf hinweisen und wenn er da snich so ganz versteht eben mit : "wünsche dir dennoch einen schönen abend" zum freiwilligen verlassen der gruppe aufzufordern
> ansonsten würde ich gehn denn lieber 15 min warten als unnötig repkosten farmen udn dann doch nix zu legen



ich glaub das tool entscheidet ob jemand unterequipt ist oder? oder erwartest du itemlvl 253 für heros?


----------

